# NBA All-Star Weekend Thread



## Brian34Cook

<center>



*Friday, February 19th, 2005*
NBA All-Star Celebrity Game
Time: 7:00 P.M. ET
TV: ESPN
















Nelly and Diana Taurasi are in the Celebrity game this year. 

*Celebs:*
Nelly (Rapper)
Ryan Cabrera (Singer)
Ice Cube (Actor/Rapper)
Jermaine Dupri (Rapper)
Donald Fiason (Scrubs)
Kevin Frazier (Entertainment Tonight Host)
Eric Koston (Skateboarder)
Rodger Lodge (Blind Date Host)
Danny Masterson (That 70s Show)
Mark McGrath (Sugar Ray)
Tim McGraw (Singer)
Brian McKnight (Singer)

*WNBA Players:*
Becky Hammon
Lisa Leslie
Nykesha Sales
Diana Taurasi

*Coaches:*
Andre Miller - Head Coach
Earl Boykins - Head Coach

Halftime Perfomer: Ciara

- All I know right now.. 


Time: 9:00 P.M. ET
TV: TNT
_This is the sixth year under the current rookie versus sophomore format with the Sophomores leading the series, 3-2. The game will be played in two 20-minute halves, with each team allowed one full timeout and one 20-second timeout per half. Individual foul totals will be kept, but a player can not foul out. A team will be in the penalty situation after 10 team fouls or after the second foul in the final two minutes of each half. In the event of a tie game, there will be a two-minute overtime to determine the winner._

Rookies
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Ben Gordon (Chicago Bulls) - 13.8 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 1.7 APG
Loul Deng (Chicago Bulls) - 12.5 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 2.4 APG
Andre Iguodala (Philadelphia 76ers) - 8.7 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 2.9 APG
Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic) - 10.5 PPG, 9.8 RPG, 0.9 APG
Josh Smith (Atlanta Hawks) - 7.7 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 1.6 APG

*Bench:*





























Tony Allen (Boston Celtics) - 6.2 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 0.9 APG
Devin Harris (Dallas Mavericks) - 5.6 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 2.2 APG
Al Jefferson (Boston Celtics) - 6.9 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 0.3APG
Beno Udrih (San Antonio Spurs) - 5.5 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 1.9 APG
Head coach: P.J. Carlesimo (San Antonio)
Assistant coach: Alex English

Sophomores
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat) - 23.4 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 7.2 APG
LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) - 25.3 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 7.7 APG
Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets) - 19.8 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 2.9 APG
Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors) - 15.8 PPG, 8.3 RPG, 1.7 APG
Udonis Haslem (Miami Heat) - 11.3 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 1.5 APG

*Bench:*





























Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls) - 15.7 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 6.9 APG
Josh Howard (Dallas Mavericks) - 11.7 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 1.4 APG
Kyle Korver (Philadelphia 76ers) - 11.8 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 2.2 APG
Luke Ridnour (Seattle Supersonics) - 10.4 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 6.1 APG
Head coach: Bob McAdoo (Miami)
Assistant coach: Doug Moe
</center>


----------



## Brian34Cook

<center>
*Saturday, February 20th, 2005*
NBA All-Star Saturday Night
Time: 8:30 P.M. ET
TV: TNT



_2004 Winner: Fred Jones (Indiana Pacers) defeats Jason Richardson (Golden State Warriors)_

*Contestants*





























Chris Andersen (New Orleans Hornets)
Amare Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns)
Josh Smith (Atlanta Hawks)
J.R. Smith (New Orleans Hornets)



_2004 Winner: Voshon Lenard (Denver Nuggets) defeats Peja Stojakovic (Sacramento Kings)_

*Contestants*











































Ray Allen (Seattle Supersonics) 
(04-05 Season: .376 3PT %) (Career: .399 3PT %)
Joe Johnson (Phoenix Suns) 
(04-05 Season: .454 3PT %) (Career: .359 3PT %)
Kyle Korver (Philadelphia 76ers) 
(04-05 Season: .413 3PT %) (Career: .404 3PT %)
Voshon Lenard (Denver Nuggets) 
(04-05 Season: .333 3PT %) (Career: .386 3PT %)
Vladimir Radmanovic (Seattle Supersonics) 
(04-05 Season: .409 3PT %) (Career: .383 3PT %)
Quentin Richardson (Phoenix Suns) 
(04-05 Season: .353 3PT %) (Career: .351 3PT %)



_2004 Winner: Baron Davis (New Orleans Hornets) defeats Derek Fisher (Los Angeles Lakers)_
Rules

*Contestants*





























Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards)
Earl Boykins (Denver Nuggets)
Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns)
Luke Ridnour (Seattle Supersonics)



_2004 Winner: 
Derek Fisher, Lisa Leslie, Magic Johnson (Team Lakers) 
defeats 
Manu Ginobili, Jennifer Azzi, Steve Kerr (Team Spurs)_

*Rules:*
The RadioShack Shooting Stars contest will feature six shooting locations of increasing difficulty, with each team attempting to make all shots in order in the fastest time. Each team will select a specific player rotation and follow that throughout the event, with each shot being made before the next one is attempted. The team that completes all six shots in the least amount of time will be declared the winner. Each team will be given up to two minutes to complete the entire shooting course. Should there be a tie, a shoot-off will determine the winner.

*Contestants*
Team Los Angeles Lakers (Luke Walton, Lisa Leslie, Magic Johnson)
Team Denver Nuggets (Andre Miller, Becky Hammon, Alex English)
Team Phoenix Suns (Shawn Marion, Diana Taurasi, Dan Majerle)
Team Detroit Pistons (Ronald Dupree, Swin Cash, Adrian Dantley)
</center>


----------



## Brian34Cook

<center>
*Sunday, February 21st, 2005*
NBA All-Star Game
Time: 8:30 P.M. ET
TV: TNT

Western Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Kobe Bryant (Los Angeles Lakers) - 27.4 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 6.6 APG
Tracy McGrady (Houston Rockets) - 25.4 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 5.9 APG
Kevin Garnett (Minnesota Timberwolves) - 22.3 PPG, 13.9 RPG, 5.8 APG
Tim Duncan (San Antonio Spurs) - 21.2 PPG, 11.8 RPG, 2.7 APG
Yao Ming (Houston Rockets) - 18.4 PPG, 8.5 RPG, 0.7 APG

*Bench:*


















































Ray Allen (Seattle Supersonics) - 23.9 PPG, 4.1 RPG, 4.0 APG
Manu Ginobili (San Antonio Spurs) - 16.0 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 3.9 APG
Rashard Lewis (Seattle Supersonics) - 20.3 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.1 APG 
Shawn Marion (Phoenix Suns) - 19.4 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 2.1 APG
Steve Nash (Phoenix Suns) - 16.4 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 11.5 APG
Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas Mavericks) - 26.9 PPG, 9.9 RPG, 3.1 APG
Amare Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns) - 26.1 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 1.6 APG

Eastern Conference
*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Allen Iverson (Philadelphia 76ers) - 29.9 PPG, 4.1 RPG, 7.7 APG
LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers) - 25.3 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 7.7 APG
Grant Hill (Orlando Magic) - 18.6 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 3.6 APG
Vince Carter (New Jersey Nets) - 26.2 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 5.0 APG
Shaquille O'Neal (Miami Heat) - 23.3 PPG, 10.7 RPG, 2.9 APG

*Bench:*


















































Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards) - 25.1 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 5.3 APG
Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cleveland Cavaliers) - 17.3 PPG, 8.2 RPG, 1.4 APG
Antawn Jamison (Washington Wizards) - 20.8 PPG, 8.1 RPG, 2.1 APG
Jermaine O'Neal (Indiana Pacers) - 26.0 PPG, 9.1 RPG, 1.9 APG
Paul Pierce (Boston Celtics) - 22.0 PPG, 6.9 RPG, 4.3 APG
Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat) - 23.4 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 7.2 APG 
Ben Wallace (Detroit Pistons) - 9.5 PPG, 11.9 RPG, 1.9 APG

- Stats are from before last night's games! 
</center>


----------



## DuMa

im scared by ridnour's pic

hold me


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

I think the Sophmores will lay a beating on the rookies, but I think that Wade and Lebron might not play alot because they are in the big game as well. 

For the dunk contest i think that Lebron is the favourite but J smoove has a great chance as well. 

3 point shootout i think that it will come down to Korver and Allen, but Lenard is a question mark because of the injury and him much this season.

The point guard challenge i think Nash has that in his pocket but Arenas could sneak in and take it.

As for the big Game i think that the East will win it this year, but the only thing the east should worry about is how the hell is Vince Carter and Grant Hill going to guard KG and TD. The West should exploit those matchups. 

On a side note this could be Lebrons weekend with him having the Chance to win MVP of the Rookies challenge, The Dunk Contest, and The Big Game MVP. Of course im not saying he will win any of them but think what he has the chance of accomplishing this weekend.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Before anyone rips my head off that's just what I think the Rook/Soph game lineups will be.. This took a lot of time to do so dont mind any mistakes in it..

Oh yeah, I was gonna add a poll asking who will win the All-Star Game but didnt feel like it so if someone wants to add one go ahead!


----------



## Yao Mania

Just a gut feeling, but I think either Amare or Lebron will win the all-star game MVP. It's their first time in the big game and I think they both want to prove something.


----------



## Tersk

Jason Terry was snubbed from the 3 point contest


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Here are my predictions. Most of them are impossible to really judge, since it depends a whole lot on how serious the guys take it. Props to Brian34Cook for taking the time to make this thread, the layout is lovely. This is the official ****! 

*Rookie Challenge:* 
Freshman def. Sophmores (MVP- Ben Gordon)

*Shooting Stars:* 
1. Team Phoenix Suns
2. Team Denver Nuggets
3. Team Los Angeles Lakers
4. Team Detroit Pistons

*Skills Challenge:* 
1. Luke Ridnour
2. Steve Nash
3. Earl Boykins (will struggle with the final shot)
4. Gilbert Arenas (will struggle with the passing)

*Three Point Shootout:* 
1. Ray Allen
2. Kyle Korver
3. Vladimir Radmanovic 
4. Voshon Lenard
5. Joe Johnson
6. Quentin Richardson

*Slam Dunk Contest:* 
1. Josh Smith
2. J.R. Smith
3. LeBron James
4. Amare Stoudemire

*All Star Game:* 
West def. East (MVP- Amare Stoudemire)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

There are rumours that LeBron won't attend in the dunk contest and instead of him Chris Andersen is going to return to the contest! I would really appreciate if both would be in the contest, why has to be there such a stupid rule that there are only 4 players in it???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Jason Terry was snubbed from the 3 point contest


So was Peja "3pointer" Stojakovic. :nonono:


----------



## ChristopherJ

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> So was Peja "3pointer" Stojakovic. :nonono:


He chose to "retire" from the 3 point contest last year, else I'm sure he would have been invited.


----------



## Laker Freak

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> So was Peja "3pointer" Stojakovic. :nonono:


Damon Jones was snubbed IMO

He's made 139 three-pointers on .405% shooting.


----------



## HallOfFamer

:greatjob: B34C on the thread.

LOL, days away from the dunk contest and still no word on who the participants are. Skills challenge has been my favorite competition from All Star Saturday. The Lakers will win Shooting Stars once again!

Im looking forward more to the rook/soph game than anything else.

I hope TNT has much more lighting for the ASG, last year it was so damn dark.


----------



## Don Corleone

If LeBron is in the contest, this is going to be the best dunk contest since TMac/VC. It might even top it.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Im sad right now... no Kings in any events at all.... well anyway its should be fun to watch... the Dunk Contest is gonna be good , too bad there arnt more people in it...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Predictions:

*Rookie Challenge:*

Sophmores def. Rookies 123-97; MVP: Dwyane Wade 

*Shooting Stars:*

1. Team Phoenix Suns
2. Team Denver Nuggets
3. Team Los Angeles Lakers
4. Team Detroit Pistons

*Skills Challenge:*

1. Earl Boykins
2. Gilbert Arenas
3. Steve Nash
4. Luke Ridnour

*Three Point Shootout:*

1. Kyle Korver
2. Ray Allen
3. Joe Johnson
4. Voshon Lenard
5. Vladimir Radmanovic
6. Quentin Richardson

*Slam Dunk Contest:*

1. J.R. Smith
2. LeBron James (If Chris Anderson, switch for Josh)
3. Josh Smith
4. Amare Stoudemire

*All Star Game:*

West def. East 131-122; MVP: Tracy McGrady


----------



## Kekai

Good job by BrianCook making this is looks good.

*Rookie Challenge:* 
Sophmores defeat Freshman (MVP- Ben Gordon)

*Shooting Stars:* 
1. Team Phoenix Suns
2. Team Denver Nuggets
3. Team Los Angeles Lakers
4. Team Detroit Pistons

*Skills Challenge:* 
1. Steve Nash
2. Luke Ridnour
3. Earl Boykins 
4. Gilbert Arenas 

*Three Point Shootout:* 
1. Kyle Korver
2. Joe Johnson
3. Ray Allen
4. Q
5. Voshon Lenard
6. Vladimir Radmanovic

*Slam Dunk Contest:* 
1. J.R. Smith
2. LeBron James
3. Amare Stoudemire
4. Josh Smith

*All Star Game:* 
West def. East (MVP- Amare)


----------



## KG4MVP2

Nice post one of the best i have ever seen.


----------



## Pioneer10

I bet the East will Lebron on Duncan on D as he's bigger then both Carter and Hill. The All star game will be interesting the first few minutes as the West will have bunch of big forwards versus the east with big guards. Should be fun to watch


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

No James in dunk contest

http://www.nba.com/allstar2005/rising_stars/dunk_050216.html


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> No James in dunk contest
> 
> http://www.nba.com/allstar2005/rising_stars/dunk_050216.html


Well that blows, I just let out a big *siiigh*


----------



## Gripni

How is Voshon Lenard going to be in the 3pt contest when he is injured? He's playede 24 minutes on the season. What injury does he have anyway?


----------



## Lakerman33

CHRIS ANDERSON FOR BRON IN THE COMP! Bron shud just compete and stop begin a Dink and showcase his skill


----------



## CrossOver

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> Damon Jones was snubbed IMO
> 
> He's made 139 three-pointers on .405% shooting.


After going 8-10 from downtown tonight, DJ is a blistering 23-32 the last four games.

Unfriggin believable he didn't get an invite. QRich and Voshon easily could have been watching at home over him. I wish I could sit in on the meetings where the decision to pick the participants are chosen.

Official 1: Hmm, lets get a list of guys who shoot threes.
Official 2: Brilliant!
Official 1: We can pick them out from this hat I have in my hand. 
Official 2: Brilliant!

The NBA is: Brilliant!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Could I get a sticky please? Thanks!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hopefully this thread picks up some steam when the stuff gets going.. Hopefully I didnt waste my time over making this post :laugh:


----------



## BigMac

i'm thinking that maybe they should have a three on three game, each conference choose three players. So there will be six team, team play up to 21.


Eastern Conference 

A T L A N T I C 
Allen Iverson 
Kidd 
Bosh 

C E N T R A L 
O'Neal 
James 
Wallace 

S O U T H E A S T 
Shaq 
Wade 
Arenas 
Western Conference

N O R T H W E S T
Allen
Garnett
AK47

P A C I F I C
Nash 
Kobe
Amare Stoudemire

S O U T H W E S T
Ming
Dirk
Duncan

what you guy think, who would win??? my guess is Ming, Dirk and Duncan.


----------



## Tersk

I'd say it's probably be:

Duncan
Dirk
Parker/Ginobili


----------



## Porn Player

> i'm thinking that maybe they should have a three on three game, each conference choose three players. So there will be six team, team play up to 21.


good idea! but they wud probably have to scrap anuva event as teh all star weekend is already so damn crowded! 

it sucks that Lebron aint in the dunk contest and this rule about only 4 participants is lame imo aswell but i think josh smith will take this 1 pretty comfortably!

great thread aswell btw...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Soph/Rook Challenge*
Sophomores win 142-111 (MVP: Wade)

*Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk Challenge:*
1. Josh Smith
2. J.R. Smith
3. Amare Stoudemire
4. Chris Andersen

*Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout*
1. Kyle Korver
2. Voshon Lenard 
3. Vladimir Radmanovic
4. Joe Johnson
5. Ray Allen
6. Quentin Richardson

*Playstation Skills Challenge*
1. Earl Boykins
2. Luke Ridnour
3. Steve Nash
4. Gilbert Arenas

*RadioShack Shooting Stars*
1. Team Phoenix Suns
2. Team Los Angeles Lakers
3. Team Denver Nuggets
4. Team Detroit Pistons

*All-Star Game*
Western Conference d. Eastern Conference 135-129, OT (MVP: TMac)


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Dunk Contest:
JR Smith
Rookie/Sophmore game MVP:
Carmelo Anthony
3 point contest:
Ray Allen (Damon should have been there and he would have won it IMO)
Playstation Skills Challenge:
Steve Nash
AllStar Game:
East defeats West 124-120
MVP:Wade


----------



## ATLien

Dunk Contest: J Smoove
Rookie/Sophmore game MVP: LeBron James
3 point contest: Ray Allen 
Playstation Skills Challenge: Steve Nash
AllStar Game: East defeats West 150-90
MVP: Allen Iverson


----------



## Lynx

B34C,

You seem to have lotta time on hand...LOL


----------



## sweet_constipation

CrossOver said:


> After going 8-10 from downtown tonight, DJ is a blistering 23-32 the last four games.
> 
> Unfriggin believable he didn't get an invite. QRich and Voshon easily could have been watching at home over him. I wish I could sit in on the meetings where the decision to pick the participants are chosen.
> 
> Official 1: Hmm, lets get a list of guys who shoot threes.
> Official 2: Brilliant!
> Official 1: We can pick them out from this hat I have in my hand.
> Official 2: Brilliant!
> 
> The NBA is: Brilliant!




LOL, I love those commercials.



Tim McGraw best all around player in the celeb lineup.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

For the Sophmore Vs Rookie game I'm betting that LeBron James gets the MVP.


----------



## Yao Mania

looks like there's free nbatv coverage on nba.com right now! T-Mac and Yao are being interviewed at the moment, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## ChiBron

Charles has lost his voice again :laugh:

He's on PTI right now sounding like Mutumbo.

Is it just me or does he lose his voice during every AS weekend? I remember him sounding like this when Desmond Mason/J-Rich went against each other in the dunk contest.

He sounds hilarious right now.


----------



## gfunk

anyone know what the celeb lineup is gonna be?


----------



## Baron Davis

Rodger Lodge in the celebrity all-star game. Hahaha, can't wait to see this.
I saw the celeb all-star game two years ago, and Tim McGraw was owning.


----------



## LuolDeng

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Its The Annoying Little **** That Did The Lineups Rook/soph Last Year.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## futuristxen

These aren't celebs.
What the hell?

Only reason this game is kind of cool is to see the WNBA stars ball.


----------



## Laker Freak

I guess the NBA decided to ban the NBA players from this game to avoid another Richard Jefferson.


----------



## LuolDeng

That was a joke.

"Look at me beat celebs that are out of shape, aren't I cool?"


----------



## futuristxen

It was a joke I enjoyed though. Haha. RJ. going for celeb game MVP.


----------



## BigMac

Laker Freak said:


> I guess the NBA decided to ban the NBA players from this game to avoid another Richard Jefferson.




That was funny when Jefferson took over.


----------



## BigMac

i'm thinking that maybe they should have a three on three game, each conference choose three players. So there will be six team, team play up to 21.


Eastern Conference 

A T L A N T I C 
Allen Iverson 
Kidd 
Bosh 

C E N T R A L 
O'Neal 
James 
Wallace 

S O U T H E A S T 
Shaq 
Wade 
Arenas 
Western Conference

N O R T H W E S T
Allen
Garnett
AK47

P A C I F I C
Nash 
Kobe
Amare Stoudemire

S O U T H W E S T
Ming
Dirk
Duncan

what you guy think, who would win??? my guess is Ming, Dirk and Duncan.


----------



## LuolDeng

You said that already...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Brian McKnight with 7 points, 7 boards at halftime..


----------



## Yao Mania

Someone wanna post play by play for the celebs game? I don't get to see it up here in Canada


----------



## Debt Collector

you know... nobody is really talking about this, but sunday will be kobe/shaq part II.


----------



## futuristxen

Diana Turasi knocks down the 3.
Greg Anthony's team calls a Time out. It's getting out of hand out there.

Nelly broke DJ Clue's ankles a play or so ago too.


----------



## Burn

I like how they're trying to make Gilbert seem like he can't compete with the best in the league...when that guy wants to play its not absurd to think he could burn down the arena(s)

...i'm not paying any attention to this game btw


----------



## Baron Davis

Rodger Lodge got game, lol. Nice stroke. Brian McKnight got game too, good finisher with the left hand.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good game this year!!


----------



## futuristxen

Rookie game now. That's what's up.


----------



## CrossOver

I have to admit, that little kid doing the rookie intro was off the hook.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

WOOOOOOOO!! Bulls representing!


----------



## Brian34Cook

CrossOver said:


> I have to admit, that little kid doing the rookie intro was off the hook.


That was the shizzle


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Did ya see Bosh


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade 2 Bron!!!

NICE!!!


----------



## GNG

Anything that isn't a dunk has been about two feet off.

Learn to shoot a jump shot.

Finally, Melo hits a three. Took six solid minutes to get a jumper from anyone to go.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

rawse said:


> Anything that isn't a dunk has been about two feet off.
> 
> Learn to shoot a jump shot.
> 
> Finally, Melo hits a three. Took six solid minutes to get a jumper from anyone to go.


Just wait until Ben Gordon gets in the game. 10 jumpers straight, nothing but net, I'm calling it. You heard it here 1st.


----------



## ATLien

CrossOver said:


> I have to admit, that little kid doing the rookie intro was off the hook.


Who was that kid? Looked familiar..


----------



## GNG

Is Shaq at a funeral?


----------



## Kekai

Lucky you can't foul out Al Jefferson has like 3 fouls lol.


----------



## futuristxen

This looks like it's going to actually be a good game.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This game is boring..


----------



## CrossOver

TheATLien said:


> Who was that kid? Looked familiar..


Don't know who he is but he got me hyped up to play some ball.


----------



## Yao Mania

Ben's got game, he's made for these types of games

opposite goes for kirk, he should just pass the ball whenever he gets it... put in Luke!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

So much for the sophmores blowing out the rookies.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Yao Mania said:


> Ben's got game, he's made for these types of games
> 
> opposite goes for kirk, he should just pass the ball whenever he gets it... put in Luke!!



Yeah, Hinrich isn't made for these games, his passing is the only thing really good for these games. Especially since his fingers are hurt. I'd say he throws a nice alleyoop or two though.


----------



## futuristxen

Luke is going to put on a show when gets out there.

The Sophmores have talent, but it doesn't really mix all that well.


----------



## thegza

Obviously, on paper the sophomores are clearly much more stacked with talent then the rookies. But this is more of a game to determine who's players will take it serious and play as a team rather then try to showcase their talent and being selfish. I see Carmelo Anthony trying to do too much and rushing some shots, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ATLien

This game is exciting to watch


----------



## ATLien

The sophomore class, if you take away LeBron, is not very special.

The rookie class, if you take away all the Highschoolers, is not very special either.


----------



## LX

Go Big Al, and Tony!


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Is there a site or something with play by play? I can't even find a site that has the score.


----------



## ATLien

Smooth just threw down a sick reverse oop.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Dwight Howard has dominated when he's been in the game. 8 points, 3 rebounds, 3 blocks.


----------



## LuckyAC

NBA.com has play by play and audio


----------



## SamTheMan67

that allyoop woulda been nasty i dont think ive ever seen a half court wind mill oop


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Jesus, Josh Smith has thrown down some nastyness, that last alley oop from Beno would have been nuts. 

Deng and Gordon are bullying the sophmores though, no pun intended.


----------



## Yao Mania

JSmooth is awesome, can't wait to see what he has in store for tomorrow

Does anyone else sense there's a lil' rivalry btw Bosh and DHoward out there??


----------



## sMaK

Deng has been impressive.

That alley oop would've been insane. Wow...


----------



## GNG

Wow, that Josh Smith dunk (attempt) was unreal. 

This is turning out to be a much better game than what it started out as. Guess the guys just needed to get warmed up.


----------



## ATLien

Yao Mania said:


> JSmooth is awesome, can't wait to see what he has in store for tomorrow
> 
> Does anyone else sense there's a lil' rivalry btw Bosh and DHoward out there??


Both have that Atlanta connection.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Howard made a beautiful spin move on Bosh there in the first half. Al Jefferson has got more minutes than Howard though for some odd reason.


----------



## Tersk

Wow, I can't believe Australia is showing fishing over the Rookie/Sophmore game. I officialy hate ESPN's broadcast, Bogut better bring more exposure to Australia.

I'm so annoyed it's not funny


----------



## DuMa

what the hell happened to barkley's voice?


----------



## futuristxen

haha every all-star break Charles loses his voice. They need to find Dikembe and have Charles interview him.


----------



## Tersk

KrispyKreme23 said:


> Is there a site or something with play by play? I can't even find a site that has the score.


http://www.nba.com/games/20050218/RKESPH/livestats.html


----------



## ATLien

Wow. If Dominique is working with Smooth, you know he's got something sick in store for Saturday.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Celebrity game was pretty entertaining and the Rookie Game so far is pretty good. Josh Smith is unbelieveable, and LBJ has had some nice plays.


----------



## GNG

DuMa said:


> what the hell happened to barkley's voice?


It's a ritual Chuck has. The night before every All-Star weekend, he locks himself in his dressing room and screams at the top of his lungs for four hours.

Hence...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Rookies 64 - Sophomores 58


























Soph's still have the better team on paper, but that doesnt always mean anything in these games. So much for the Soph's running the Rooks outta the gym. 

Josh Smith can throw it down. 

Am I the only one bored by this game? I love it that's its close and everything but gee..


----------



## ATLien

Nope, I'm being very entertained by this.

I'm sorry this isn't as exciting as those Lakers games.


----------



## LuckyAC

Well, there is no deep significance, but it is more interesting than most All-Star type games, since there is some effort being made.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah I hope all the people *****ing about last year's game becoming a dunk contest are watching tonights game. Because it's being played closer to an actual game.

For me personally, I always liked it when the game devolved into a playground style game.


----------



## Yao Mania

Any guesses for game MVP yet? If sophs win - Lebron. If Rooks win - Ben Gordon.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah...

The League is in good hands my friends. Barring no serious injuries to any of these guys playing in the Rookie - Sophomore game we can watch basketball for another 15 years!


----------



## KrispyKreme23

No part of NBA.com ever loads for me. This sucks


----------



## Kekai

Theo! said:


> Wow, I can't believe Australia is showing fishing over the Rookie/Sophmore game. I officialy hate ESPN's broadcast, Bogut better bring more exposure to Australia.
> 
> I'm so annoyed it's not funny


Haha fishing oh lord. I would punch in my TV if that happened.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kekai23 said:


> Haha fishing oh lord. I would punch in my TV if that happened.


Are all Melo's baskets dunks? I swear they are


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Rooks falling apart, need to find their inspiration again, aka get Deng back in the game.


----------



## KrispyKreme23

Devin Harris should not even have been invited. He hasn't really done anything.

Chris Bosh with some huge numbers already!


----------



## futuristxen

Bob Mcadoo needs to give Lebron some rest. Geeez.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That Iggy move was TIGHT!


----------



## futuristxen

I hope Melo wins the rookie game MVP. Kid needs SOME good news this season. And he is the scoring leader. I think he'll finish over 30.

Josh Smith has been really close to some insane dunks.


----------



## Cambridgeshire

Bosh is tearing it up


----------



## Yao Mania

Iggy must've been learning from AI!

And can't believe no one's mentioned Korver yet, I haven't seen 3 pointers look so automatic before... he just grabs it and tosses it in!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Craig Sager is the worst sideline announcer there is...

I tried to like the dude cause he seems so nice and his suits are crazy and thats cool but dude blows!


----------



## GNG

Kyle Korver is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## futuristxen

goddamn. Kyle Korver can shoot.


----------



## arcade_rida

Looking good. I am going for my man VC.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Korver has an awesome shot, he's a lock for the contest. 'Melo got MVP, all he did was a lot of wide open dunks, but it was his city, so his teammates set him up.


----------



## Yao Mania

If this wasn't in Denver Bosh should've been MVP... Melo's stats were inflated 'cuz he was on the receiving end of so many alley oops. Bosh had to work for almost everything on his stat sheet. But yah I'm happy for Melo, he needs the confidence booster.

Not a bad game, better than last year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Are u crazy??
Bosh had the most easy points second to Melo he only work for his shot in his first shot.
rest of them were Passes from Wade,Bron,and Melo.

I say Bron deserved it more than Bosh did in this game.

1)Melo
2)Bron
3)Bosh


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yao Mania said:


> If this wasn't in Denver Bosh should've been MVP... Melo's stats were inflated 'cuz he was on the receiving end of so many alley oops. Bosh had to work for almost everything on his stat sheet. But yah I'm happy for Melo, he needs the confidence booster.
> 
> Not a bad game, better than last year.


I dunno how its inflated by the oops. When you run well you get to dunk it...

Im glad Melo got to get the MVP he needed something this year, and it was Melo's city anyway...


----------



## Yao Mania

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Are u crazy??
> Bosh had the most easy points second to Melo he only work for his shot in his first shot.
> rest of them were Passes from Wade,Bron,and Melo.
> 
> I say Bron deserved it more than Bosh did in this game.
> 
> 1)Melo
> 2)Bron
> 3)Bosh


How were his points easy other than a few put backs?? We must be seeing something completely different 'cuz he scored a lot on iso post-ups against Dwight, and he had 10 free throws! Bosh also had 13rebs, 3asst, 4stl, and 1 blk.

But like I say I'm happy that Melo won, so don't make it sound like I'm a hater!!


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

I was really hoping Bosh would win the MVP award considering all the things he contributed


----------



## LuckyAC

I think Korver took the most difficult shots to score


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Yao Mania said:


> How were his points easy other than a few put backs?? We must be seeing something completely different 'cuz he scored a lot on iso post-ups against Dwight, and he had 10 free throws! Bosh also had 13rebs, 3asst, 4stl, and 1 blk.
> 
> But like I say I'm happy that Melo won, so don't make it sound like I'm a hater!!


put back what only 2 or 3.

most of his point came from dunks on passes from Wade and James.
dont act like he created all his shots, but nevertheless he played Good and props to him.
If Melo and Bron werent there, Bosh should defenitely be MVP.

i say Korver took most difficult shots.
7-10 from 3pt is crazy


----------



## aquaitious

So far the All-Star weekend is off to a great start.
I enjoyed the Celeb game a lot too. It was fun, and the end was great. 

The got milk? game was great though. You could see some amazing things from each of the players. Wow. I was happy to see Al Jefferson and Tony Allen represent the C's well (although Allen looked like he didn't wanna play D throughout the whole game).

Bosh, I think, deserved the MVP the most, but I also think they made a good decision to give the MVP to Melo. Krover is nasty, Iggy wow. LeBron did unbelievable considering he isn't even 100%. To tell you the truth, everyone impressed me. They had a great rookie game this year.

Props to the NBA.


----------



## Pacers Fan

LuckyAC said:


> I think Korver took the most difficult shots to score


Heh, yeah. Did Korver even attempt a two?


----------



## Red Rocket

CB4 should have won mvp, but of course, Melo won it, because he had 31 points, and he is the hometown favorite. I would have picked bosh because of his better all round game, or Korver with 7-10 3pt.


----------



## rapsfan4life

WOW fun game

CHRIS BOSH REPRESENTING THE RAPS!!!!!!  
Finally u guys get to see what us raps fans are falling in love with!!!  

Bosh deserved mvp the most he was everywhere and played mad D, but i'm glad they gave it to Melo, gotta make the hometown fans happy. GO BOSH and go all star weekend


----------



## LuckyAC

I think he took one. That 7/10 actually looks worse than it is. At the end he threw up two long-range desperation shots just because everyone wanted to see him take threes.


----------



## thegza

Very fun game to watch, too bad I didn't get to finish it all; I was way too tired from a brutal football game and needed a little nap. 

I was left impressed by the amount of talent on each team's roster. Starting today, I gained a lot of respect for this year's rookie class in general and don't hold them as low in comparison to the sophomores as I used to. Lebron, 'Melo, Wade and Bosh will probably go down as one of the best draft classes of this generation but these rookies came out and played hard, having fun and showcasing their skills.

BTW, how about that Chris Bosh? like many of you, he got my attention tonight. Having watched Toronto play a few times since drafting him.. I can tell you that he's become such a monster in terms of posting-up, which was one thing I always wanted to see him improve on. Solid performance by this kid, he's gonna be such a stud -- and you can see 'bits and pieces of him become one since VC left the Raps and he took over as the go-to-guy.


----------



## rapsfan4life

theLegend said:


> Very fun game to watch, too bad I didn't get to finish it all; I was way too tired from a brutal football game and needed a little nap.
> 
> I was left impressed by the amount of talent on each team's roster. Starting today, I gained a lot of respect for this year's rookie class in general and don't hold them as low in comparison to the sophomores as I used to. Lebron, 'Melo, Wade and Bosh will probably go down as one of the best draft classes of this generation but these rookies came out and played hard, having fun and showcasing their skills.
> 
> BTW, how about that Chris Bosh? like many of you, he got my attention tonight. Having watched Toronto play a few times since drafting him.. I can tell you that he's become such a monster in terms of posting-up, which was one thing I always wanted to see him improve on. Solid performance by this kid, he's gonna be such a stud -- and you can see 'bits and pieces of him become one since VC left the Raps and he took over as the go-to-guy.



This is what i'm talking about, Bosh is showing u guys what us raps fans are trying to tell u, the kid is damn good, only u guys could care less about the raps and i cant blame u, LOL


----------



## -33-

sounds like I missed a good game...did Wade or Haslem have any sweet plays?

I went back to my hometown, my high school is 15-4 playing #1 in the state 19-0 school.....we lost...but it was a good atmosphere, and the other team has two guys who'll end up at D-1 schools...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wade had a bunch of nice passes Shaq_Diesel, I think he ended up with around 9 assists which is good since he was running point. He had a real nice alley-oop to Lebron in the beginning of the game. 

I was also impressed with Bosh, I thought he really deserved MVP. He was working hard down low and has better post skills than I thought. He wasn't playing against scrubs either, the rookie front line with Howard, Jefferson, etc. was very good.


----------



## Lakerman33

Not as great as other rookie/soph games in past


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Should Carmelo be an All-Star???




I don't think so!


----------



## Max Payne

Say does anyone know when and where they'll be showing the special stuff today like the Street Series and all the interviews by John Thompson with KG and others ?


----------



## Drewbs

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Should Carmelo be an All-Star???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so!


If he had progressed forward from his play last season like Wade and Lebron have, he should have been an allstar, but hes hit a wall, so no. Hes starting to turn it up though and I'm glad he was the MVP because he played well and has had a pretty tough year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Some pics from todays practice...More to come later...


----------



## Max Payne

Hey guys, once again, do you know when the special preview shows and interviews are going to be on and where exactly they'll be aired ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Max Payne said:


> Hey guys, once again, do you know when the special preview shows and interviews are going to be on and where exactly they'll be aired ?


I've been watching it on NBATV all day today. Interviews, practices, everything.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Max Payne said:


> Hey guys, once again, do you know when the special preview shows and interviews are going to be on and where exactly they'll be aired ?



In about 20 minutes, TNT will be airing the start of their whole All Star Coverage.


----------



## Crossword

Are you guys on crack? Bosh was AT THE VERY LEAST Co-MVP. Both him and Melo (well everyone except Kyle really) got easy looks, so this is where you have to look at the numbers. 26, 14, 4, 3, 1, and no turnovers or fouls is MUCH more impressive than 31, 5, 2, 2, 0, and 2 turnovers and 3 fouls. Basically, Chris out-did Melo in every category except scoring, and got almost three times the rebounds. Not to mention he had a few nice dunks too. And you're telling me he wasn't MVP? Get outta here. Like I said, at the very least he should have been Co-MVP with Melo. This is ridiculous.


----------



## reHEATed

damn man. Its mvp of an exhibition. Melo was at home. He played well. His team won. He won mvp. Whats so ridiculous


----------



## Crossword

Uhmm.... Bosh outplayed him?

I wasn't expecting Bosh to win it outright, but I thought he deserved at least to be Co-MVP. Melo was stat-padding like mad in the last few minutes when the game was already over and Bosh was on the bench, too.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Korver is the true MVP, without him the sophomores might have actually LOST the game(buth Bosh, Ridnour and Korver stepped up)

But I didn't expect him to win since:

A. He's white
B. He doesn't sell
C. They were playing in Denver.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Uhmm.... Bosh outplayed him?
> 
> I wasn't expecting Bosh to win it outright, but I thought he deserved at least to be Co-MVP. Melo was stat-padding like mad in the last few minutes when the game was already over and Bosh was on the bench, too.


Are u always this type of Homer?
its a Rookie/Sophmore game.

All of the shots were easy for both of them its not like the rookies was playing defense.

Korver hould have been the MVP or Lebron.


----------



## O2K

melo needed this im happy for him, even though bosh and korver possibily played a tad bit better......... im looking forward to the 3 point shootout, every year the 3 point shootout gets over looked but for some reason always brings more excitement than the dunk contest.


----------



## futuristxen

It's just the rookie game MVP. I think it could have gone to Melo, Bosh, or Korver, for sure. But the game WAS in Denver. That's just homecourt advantage. And Melo played well enough to make it relevant.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

It's a common thing if the hometown player has a good game, to give him the MVP over a guy who had better stats. I thought Bosh carried the sophmores, Korver and Melo were played well also. I'm sure Bosh cares less about not winning the MVP than some of the fans. It's more meaningless than being MVP of a pre-season game.


----------



## 7M3

"Dog my cats!"

What the ****? :laugh:

One of the most amusing moments in TNT history.


----------



## ATLien

Barkley's voice sounds better today, does anyone know when the dunk contest is supposed to begin?


----------



## futuristxen

3p-Kyle Korver
Dunk-JR Smith
Skills-Luke Ridnour


----------



## ATLien

Korver
Smooth
Nash


----------



## MiamiHeat03

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Dunk Contest:
> JR Smith
> Rookie/Sophmore game MVP:
> Carmelo Anthony
> 3 point contest:
> Ray Allen (Damon should have been there and he would have won it IMO)
> Playstation Skills Challenge:
> Steve Nash
> AllStar Game:
> East defeats West 124-120
> MVP:Wade


----------



## Nique21

Skills Challenge - Earl Boykins

3-Point Shootout - Kyle Korver

Dunk Contest - Josh Smith


----------



## futuristxen

MiamiHeat03 said:


>



Some nice predictions there.


----------



## O2K

Nash for skills
Korver for Three Point
Josh Smith for Dunk


----------



## thegza

My predictions:

Rookie Challenge - Earl Boykins

3 point Shootout - Kyle Korver

Dunk Contest - Amare Stoudamire


----------



## LuckyAC

Arenas
Allen
Andersen


----------



## reHEATed

Boykins
Korver
JR Smith


----------



## Baron Davis

I predict:
*3 Point Contest*: Quentin Richardson

*Skills Challenge*: Steve Nash

*Dunk Contest*: J.R. Smith


----------



## 7M3

Wow, this little argument thing is really dumb.

And Dominique Wilkins just said "nasty nasty."

EDIT: Wow, is this ****ing ***** high?


----------



## Burn

gonna also go boykins, korver, josh smith


----------



## reHEATed

35 minutes in and Kelly Clarkson

sigh


----------



## reHEATed

Pheonix is going to win this. Thunder Dan, Taurasi, and Marion


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Suns or Lakers have this in the bag.


----------



## Phenom Z28

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 35 minutes in and Kelly Clarkson
> 
> sigh


Yea ee yea...  I had to skip over recording that part.

I concur, Phoenix will win, LA close 2nd...


----------



## SamTheMan67

We need more kelly clarkson holy **** what an *** on her in those tight pants!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Swin Cash Sucks.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Jesus the Suns just owned.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

That was a ridiculous time by the Suns team.


----------



## Ghost

The Pheonix Suns just got 28 Seconds, Amazing. Thunder Dan can still drain the three ball.


----------



## reHEATed

Thunder Dan is awesome.....


----------



## MiamiHeat03

wow yeah.

Suns win!


----------



## futuristxen

I like this competition. Is there another round? Otherwise Phoenix just ended it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ok....make that a 'relatively' close 2nd for the LA team


----------



## MLKG

I bet the only thing more shocking to Ronald Dupree than getting a call from the NBA about participating in all-star weekend was that it was for something that involved shooting and not the dunk contest. :laugh:


----------



## DuMa

whats up with that bee n the banner! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JNice

Wow, Andre Miller has an incredibly ugly set shot.


----------



## reHEATed

lol. The WNBA player for Denver did a lot better than Andre Miller


----------



## ChiBron

The girl was the best shooter on the Nuggets team


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Andre miller screwed Denver over. They would of won if he didn't miss 8 3-point attempts.


----------



## GNG

Sign that girl up for the _real_ Nuggets. Think they couldn't use a shooter like that? Whose decision was it to put Andre Miller out on the three-point line?

Phoenix cleaned this one up though. Their roster on paper wasn't even fair, and it showed on the court.


----------



## DuMa

haha i love this competition. it makes for some good insults :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen

Mike luvs KG said:


> I bet the only thing more shocking to Ronald Dupree than getting a call from the NBA about participating in all-star weekend was that it was for something that involved shooting and not the dunk contest. :laugh:


:lol:


----------



## GNG

I said, _damn_, Diana Taurasi is ugly.

Picture a white Sam Cassell with hair and beak-nose.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ok....no more predictions for me tonight....way to go LA


----------



## Laker Freak

Luke







I'm going to have to change my avatar now.


----------



## Nique21

haha, that LA team Sucked

I'm so glad they lost


----------



## GNG

Predictions, in case I haven't made it clear.

3Point - Kyle Korver
Skills - Gilbert Arenas
Dunk - Josh Smith


----------



## futuristxen

rawse said:


> I said, _damn_, Diana Taurasi is ugly.


I kinda dig her personality though. She knows how to carry herself, and that's worth a few in my book.

Hater.


----------



## HKF

futuristxen said:


> I kinda dig her personality though. She knows how to carry herself, and that's worth a few in my book.
> 
> Hater.


Why is rawse dissing my future ex-girlfriend? I'm eerily attracted to her.


----------



## ChiBron

Pretty solid start by Ridnour. That won't be easy to beat.


----------



## ChiBron

Arenas couldn't even make a jumper :laugh:. That's sad.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I take back my guarantee of Arenas winning the skills challenge, he wasn't taking it serious, goofed around too much.


----------



## Gonzo

When I saw Magic shoot, I felt pretty sorry for him, especially when he started to get tired.


----------



## O2K

who was tha chick that was playing for denver? She was hot


----------



## DuMa

nash and boykins in the final.

nash will take it.


----------



## ChiBron

Boykins vs. Nash in the final. 

I like this contest. Should be a great finish.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Boykins has this.


----------



## Max Payne

I'm going with Nash


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Why is rawse dissing my future ex-girlfriend? I'm eerily attracted to her.


Well, as long as you and futuristxen are coming out with it, I might as well too. I am also (eerily) attracted to her. It's weird.


----------



## Phenom Z28

O2K said:


> who was tha chick that was playing for denver? She was hot


Yea, that Becky something chick...first thing I said when I saw her too  

Earl Boykins can bench press 350 lbs?!  Maybe on the moon...


----------



## Shanghai Kid

SPMJ said:


> Arenas couldn't even make a jumper :laugh:. That's sad.


Yeah who would of thought he would of done fine with the passing but couldn't hit a jumpshot?"


----------



## Yao Mania

doesn't it seem like Boykins is carrying the ball when he dribbles?? refs!!!


----------



## DuMa

Becky Hammon
plays for the NY Liberty

pretty damn hot 

http://www.wnba.com/playerfile/becky_hammon/index.html


----------



## GNG

Arenas confuses me.

He's talking all this trash about how he's going to win the All-Star Game MVP, and he's the competitive sort. I figured he'd take this thing almost _too_ seriously and surprise everyone.

Whoops.

And I like Nash over Boykins in the finals. Tough call though.


----------



## ChiBron

LOL Nash made it look so easy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nash just did that about as good as anyone ever will.


----------



## DuMa

Phoenix is dominating ALL STAR SATURDAY NIGHT!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Wow Nash destroyed it, nice.


----------



## Tersk

Imagine if Amare won the dunk contest

And JJ won the shootout


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Suns sweeping it so far. Unfortunetly, those were the contests they were favored in. I doubt that Q or JJ can win the three point, and I don't think Amare will take the dunk contest.


----------



## Yao Mania

Theo! said:


> Imagine if Amare won the dunk contest
> 
> And JJ won the shootout


or Q, which is very possible. 

Charles is hilarious, he can say nothing but you'll still find yourself laughing at him


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> Imagine if Amare won the dunk contest
> 
> And JJ won the shootout


I'm imagining about half the members here putting Amareca on their ignore lists. 

Much as I like Joe Johnson though, neither one of those things is going to happen.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Yeah the Suns thing is a coincidence. Theirs no way JJ or Q is winning the 3-point shootout. 

Amare could win the dunk contest, I would seriously look out for Josh Smith though.


----------



## DuMa

okay since JJ or Q isnt gonna win
who will have the most ?
JJ or Q?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Holy crap, they're playing Metallica....didn't know the NBA knew that kind of music existed.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Dunk Contest:
> JR Smith
> Rookie/Sophmore game MVP:
> Carmelo Anthony
> 3 point contest:
> Ray Allen (Damon should have been there and he would have won it IMO)
> Playstation Skills Challenge:
> Steve Nash
> AllStar Game:
> East defeats West 124-120
> MVP:Wade


----------



## Shanghai Kid

DuMa said:


> okay since JJ or Q isnt gonna win
> who will have the most ?
> JJ or Q?



I see Q coming in last place, I don't see him as a pure shooter, more of a streaky in game shooter who takes tons of 3s.

It will be Kover or Lenoard in my opinion.


----------



## DuMa

i bet kiki would be **** his pants if voshon injured himself in the 3pt contest


----------



## Max Payne

Gee whiz, what's with all the Metallica intro's ??? At the rookie challenge during the player announcements they played "Enter Sandman" and now for the shootout they're playing "For Whom the Bell Tolls"...not that I'm complaining because I'm quite the metal-head !


----------



## MLKG

Here's an interesting trivia fact:

Quentin Richardson is the only player in the history of the 3-point competition who attempts more 3's per game than you shoot in the contest.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Before this thing starts, I think Lenard is out of his league right now. He is a good shooter, but these are some great great shooters.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Sir Patchwork said:


> Before this thing starts, I think Lenard is out of his league right now. He is a good shooter, but these are some great great shooters.


He beat Peja last year, so he's obviously capable of getting hot and beating anyone.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Max Payne said:


> Gee whiz, what's with all the Metallica intro's ??? At the rookie challenge during the player announcements they played "Enter Sandman" and now for the shootout they're playing "For Whom the Bell Tolls"...not that I'm complaining because I'm quite the metal-head !


 :jam:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Shanghai Kid said:


> He beat Peja last year, so he's obviously capable of getting hot and beating anyone.


Anyone can get hot and win it, but I think Allen and Korver are clearly the best two, and I'd put my money on them to win this thing. Lenard, Q and JJ are the bottom three, in my opinion. It's hard to predict though, since any good shooter can get hot and take it.


----------



## GNG

DuMa said:


> okay since JJ or Q isnt gonna win
> who will have the most ?
> JJ or Q?


JJ will have more. Quentin Richardson is going to pull an Antoine Walker.

Barkley's right on with Radmanovic. Korver's my pick, but VladRad is a big dark horse.


----------



## JRose5

I'm gonna go with the injured Voshon Lenard.
:yes:


----------



## DuMa

korver shoulda wore his regular phillies.

what the fook is the 'Nats'


----------



## DuMa

JJ put up so many bricks ugh


----------



## Dre

Kyle didn't look to good. I'm gonna look at Q''s first 4 shots, and then I'll know whether he'll win or not.

There's always a guy who comes to the All-Star weekend and just tanks in a competition. That guy looks like Joe Johnson.


----------



## Dre

DuMa said:


> korver shoulda wore his regular phillies.
> 
> what the fook is the 'Nats'


Those were sweet.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Joe Johnson and Richardson sucks!!!

Damon should have been there.


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright I think I'm gonna go w/ crazy Charles and pick the darkhorse... Radman's gonna go on fire and win this thing!


----------



## Baron Davis

My man Q still has a chance.


----------



## HKF

Since I'm possibly the biggest Radman supporter on this site, I will have to go with him. =)


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Yao Mania said:


> Alright I think I'm gonna go w/ crazy Charles and pick the darkhorse... Radman's gonna go on fire and win this thing!





Hong Kong Fooey said:
 

> Since I'm possibly the biggest Radman supporter on this site, I will have to go with him. =)



HAHAHAHA


----------



## DuMa

radman did worse than jj unbelievable


----------



## MJG

Good lord, let's get Allen up there.

... or not :dead: Oh well, it leaves my pick (Korver) tied for first still.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Man, Rad sucked it up. Ray is about to put on a display.


----------



## GNG

Radmanovic might have just broken Jordan's record.

And that's not a good thing this time.


----------



## Dre

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Since I'm possibly the biggest Radman supporter on this site, I will have to go with him. =)


That tanking thing I put in my last post....that was a typo.


----------



## Captain Obvious

This is quite an embarrassing display of shooting from all of the guys so far.


----------



## ChiBron

13 for Ray. Couldn't make the money balls and that might end up hurting him.


----------



## Baron Davis

Sir Patchwork said:


> Man, Rad sucked it up. Ray is about to put on a display.


lol, I still say Q wins this.


----------



## GNG

Lenard doesn't go higher than 12.

Korver, Ray and Q in the finals.

EDIT: You've gotta be kidding me..


----------



## DuMa

ray's gone


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I apologize to Lenard. He made all the money balls.


----------



## ChiBron

Veshon with 17 

Ray out


----------



## JRose5

Voshon with 17, 5-5 moneyball.
:yes:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Sir Patchwork said:


> Before this thing starts, I think Lenard is out of his league right now. He is a good shooter, but these are some great great shooters.


HAHAHAHA 

Don't take it personal I just like laugh at all these wrong preditions... especially since I don't have the balls to make them myself.


----------



## Baron Davis

I'm laughing at all who predicted Ray would win.


----------



## DuMa

ppl were hitting 20s a couple of years ago. we need peja!!


----------



## GNG

Look at Voshon Lenard cling desperately to the only good thing that's ever happened to him in his career.


----------



## ChiBron

Now I want Q to win this. That would give Phoenix the chance to sweep the whole thing IF Amare wins the dunk contest. I don't think any team has ever swept All Saturday before.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> HAHAHAHA


You make some predictions.


----------



## futuristxen

Wew. I was worried about my Korver pick. But looks like we'll live to see another day.

The Voshon Leonard jokes were hilarious.


----------



## MJG

Let me just say, Kenny was spot on with that whole "old man with no legs at the gym hitting jumpers" bit. I couldn't have described Lenard out there any better.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

SPMJ said:


> Now I want Q to win this. That would give the Suns to sweep the whole thing IF Amare wins the dunk contest. I don't think any team has ever swept All Saturday before.


Has any team ever even been in position to sweep it? Having a guy in every contest is impressive in itself.


----------



## Baron Davis

I was correct with Nash winning the skills challenge. 

I'm still sticking with Q and JR for the 3PT and Dunk.


----------



## Yao Mania

futuristxen said:


> Wew. I was worried about my Korver pick. But looks like we'll live to see another day.
> 
> The Voshon Leonard jokes were hilarious.


"I don't know if Lenord's conditioning is gonna hold up"

"Well it'll hold up his pants alright!"

LOL!


----------



## O2K

well if qrich gets streaky he could walk away with it, but im still sticking with my prediction and korver will win i tell you


----------



## HKF

I'm pretty stupid. Just goes to show that Damon Jones, Fred Hoiberg, Ben Gordon, Mike Miller, Cuttino Mobley or Jason Terry would have been better choices to participate. Those guys 3point% was high for a reason.


----------



## reHEATed

i would find it hilarious if the fat guy who hasnt played since the first game of the year wins this. Damon would have nailed this event if he was in it


----------



## Dre

rawse said:


> Look at Voshon Lenard cling desperately to the only good thing that's ever happened to him in his career.


  
He's big enough to rock the tilted headband now.


----------



## Ghost

My pick to win it is out, Good job allen. Voshan Lenard looked like the guy from Supersize me


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Now I want Q to win this. That would give Phoenix the change to sweep the whole thing IF Amare wins the dunk contest. I don't think any team has ever swept All Saturday before.



That would be kind of cool. I just don't want to hear from Amareca all week afterwards.


----------



## reHEATed

futuristxen said:


> That would be kind of cool. I just don't want to hear from Amareca all week afterwards.


yea. Go anybody but Pheonix


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Korver with 18!!!


----------



## ChiBron

17 for Korver 

Now that's gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Good to see the Philly guys supporting Korver.


----------



## Dre

Was that an airball? A sideways one, even.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Q-Rich!!!


----------



## MJG

Amazing stuff from Richardson


----------



## ChiBron

QUENTIN RICHARDSON!!!!

The sweep is ALIVE!


----------



## DuMa

QRich made everything in that last 2 racks


----------



## GNG

Now _that_, people, is the definition of a streak shooter.

Screw that.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

WOW did he get hot?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Oh my God


----------



## Baron Davis

I told you he's the man.


----------



## JRose5

O2K said:


> well if qrich gets streaky he could walk away with it


I think that qualifies, hits his last 9 shots.


----------



## LX

Wow...Q


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Q-Rich that streaky punk. Just made everyone on the last two.

He was the LAST guy you would of thought to win it.

They couldn't find a 3-point shooter in the league than friggin Q-Rich?

I find it hard to believe that Q-Rich is even a top 5 3-point shooter.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Lenard choked...


----------



## DuMa

Qrich Wins It!!!

The Sweep Is Alive!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

haha who would have thought...Q would win this.


----------



## Baron Davis

Hahah, two predictions correct so far. Now JR for the dunk contest.


----------



## ChiBron

Q wins it!

Now go AMARE


----------



## DuMa

Now Amare has the greatest pressure on him


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Unbelievable. Quinten Richardson? Jesus.


----------



## socco

That has to be one of the worst shootouts in a while, no? Scores of 6 and 8? Pretty pathetic. Good thing they didn't put the best 3-point shooter in the game in there, Fred Hoiberg.


----------



## O2K

wow, I GUARANTEE AMARE WONT WIN THE DUNK CONTEST!!!

i hope


----------



## futuristxen

Pressure is on Amare now. You know he's going to be jacked up now.

I'm switching my pick to Amare. Too much momentum now.


----------



## Dre

Josh Smith is about to do something incredible. And I've got first dibs on the .gif avatar.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I can't belive Reggie wasn't in this.


----------



## Baron Davis

I wouldn't mind if I was wrong with my dunk contest prediction, JR. Phoenix sweeping this night would be great as well.


----------



## MLKG

q said:


> That has to be one of the worst shootouts in a while, no? Scores of 6 and 8? Pretty pathetic. Good thing they didn't put the best 3-point shooter in the game in there, Fred Hoiberg.


Lets blame it on the altitude.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Quentin Richardson!


----------



## Nique21

Amare did say that he has something up his sleeve tonight

I still say Josh Smith wins, but don't be surprised if JR Smith wins instead

With Phoenix winning all these events, is this a sign? A sign that maybe they will win the championship this year?...


----------



## tempe85

Shanghai Kid said:


> I see Q coming in last place, I don't see him as a pure shooter, more of a streaky in game shooter who takes tons of 3s.
> 
> It will be Kover or Lenoard in my opinion.



Good pick


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Is Q-Rich the worse 3-point shooting champion of all time? I don't think he's ever shot 40% in a season.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

How did a bum like Joe Johnson make the 3pt shootout over Damon Jones???


----------



## Baron Davis

HEATLUNATIC said:


> How did a bum like Joe Johnson make the 3pt shootout over Damon Jones???


This just proves that shooting percentage doesn't mean anything in a 3 point shootout.


----------



## tempe85

HEATLUNATIC said:


> How did a bum like Joe Johnson make the 3pt shootout over Damon Jones???


Hey Johnson did better than Radmonovic


----------



## tempe85

Baron Davis said:


> This just proves that shooting percentage doesn't mean anything in a 3 point shootout.


Ya... I bet if Shaq was in it.... he'd win... because 3PT% doesn't matter.


----------



## DuMa

tempe85 said:


> Hey Johnson did better than Radmonovic


i think I coulda done better than radman


----------



## Tersk

Will someone like record this for me?


----------



## Dre

Grant Hill and Ray Allen are carbon copies.


----------



## GNG

Shanghai Kid said:


> Is Q-Rich the worse 3-point shooting champion of all time? I don't think he's ever shot 40% in a season.


From downtown? No, he's never shot 40 percent.

He hasn't even shot at that clip _from the floor_ in three seasons.


----------



## futuristxen

That was cool. Who says the NBA is full of a bunch of bad guys?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Grant Hill and Ray Allen, two of the nicest guys in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania

Theo! said:


> Will someone like record this for me?


poor theo, you don't even get the dunk contest??


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Hah, I didn't see this thread. What a pathetic three point contest though.


----------



## Baron Davis

tempe85 said:


> Ya... I bet if Shaq was in it.... he'd win... because 3PT% doesn't matter.


Out of the 3 point shooters in the league.


----------



## X-Factor

I bet you anything Amare will choke under the chance to have a Pheonix sweep. Q was pretty surprising but not totaly unbeleivable and the other two Pheonix wins were pretty pedictable.


----------



## tempe85

Shanghai Kid said:


> Is Q-Rich the worse 3-point shooting champion of all time? I don't think he's ever shot 40% in a season.


You're just jealous that he's marrying Brandy.


----------



## 7

HEATLUNATIC said:


> How did a bum like Joe Johnson make the 3pt shootout over Damon Jones???


How is Joe Johnson a bum? He is shooting like 45% for 3s this year. He just had a horrible set and choked under the pressure, but no one could have known that would happen. Damon Jones is also a great shooter, but who's to say he wouldn't have done the same thing?


----------



## futuristxen

Goo Goo Dolls suck.


----------



## Baron Davis

7 said:


> How is Joe Johnson a bum? He is shooting like 45% for 3s this year. He just had a horrible set and choked under the pressure, but no one could have known that would happen. Damon Jones is also a great shooter, but who's to say he wouldn't have done the same thing?


For sure man.



futuristxen said:


> Goo Goo Dolls suck.


I agree and everyone else on this forum would probably agree as well.


----------



## GNG

Amare isn't going to "choke." One of the Smiths is just going to simply do something better.

My money has been on Josh ever since I heard he entered.

Nice display from Allen and Hill. The Goo Goo Dolls are still around?


----------



## Pacers Fan

futuristxen said:


> Goo Goo Dolls suck.


Agreed


----------



## Tersk

Yao Mania said:


> poor theo, you don't even get the dunk contest??


Nope, we only get ESPN. I am going to bombard ESPN with emails and hopefully guilt them into showing the ASG

(I wish they do)


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Amare is Shawn Kemp esque. He's too big to do anything crazy like the smaller guys can do.


----------



## ATLien

Worst musical act ever.


----------



## futuristxen

Into the West looks like it might be pretty good.


----------



## MLKG

I'm waiting for the Clinton-Bush buddy comedy.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I can't believe the Denver representives have lost every time.


----------



## Dre

The NBA is trying to fill the gap between everything else and the dunk contest with charity so you feel bad about saying, "get to the damn dunk contest".


----------



## futuristxen

Pan Mengtu said:


> Amare is Shawn Kemp esque. He's too big to do anything crazy like the smaller guys can do.



Shawn might have won one of those dunk contests if the ball didn't slip out of his hands on a few key dunks.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Shanghai Kid said:


> I can't believe the Denver representives have lost every time.


'Melo got MVP of the rookie game, that's enough for Denver.


----------



## jvanbusk

Baron Davis said:


> For sure man.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and everyone else on this forum would probably agree as well.


Not everyone. I'd much rather listen to the Goo Goo Dolls than Nelly or the other garbage that the NBA tries to spoon feed us.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Chris Anderson is tall too, Josh Smith is like 6'9 right? J.R. Smith is 6'6, everyone else is pretty damn tall.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Bad thing about the dunk contest is that it's too much of a popularity contest. If LeBron was in it he would win for sure, just because he's LeBron. I think Amare could win just because of the Phoenix thing, everyone wants him to win. I hope not though, judge based on how good the dunks are.


----------



## ATLien

They dunking with small balls?


----------



## DuMa

TheATLien said:


> They dunking with small balls?


just an intro thing


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think height will play a role in this contest. They all look pretty much the same size. JR is the shortest.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I'm hoping Josh Smith does something crazy. He has the ability to do some VC type stuff and get that same VC buzz.


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright I'm pretty stoked about the dunk contest now... hopefully it won't disappoint!


----------



## Yao Mania

DuMa said:


> just an intro thing


marketing tool, to get you to purchase those balls at nba.com


----------



## futuristxen

jvanbusk said:


> Not everyone. I'd much rather listen to the Goo Goo Dolls than Nelly or the other garbage that the NBA tries to spoon feed us.


I thought Kelly Clarkson blew them out of the water. Which says something, I think.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Andersen shoulda won last year!!!

He or Josh will take it this year!!!


----------



## 7

Pan Mengtu said:


> Amare is Shawn Kemp esque. He's too big to do anything crazy like the smaller guys can do.


But there is only really one guy in the dunk contest that you can consider a "smaller guy." Chris Anderson is the same size as Amare and Josh Smith is only an inch or so smaller. It's not like it is one big guy against a bunch of little guys.


----------



## ChiBron

Arite get this F'N thing going. So many damn COMMERICIALS


----------



## GNG

jvanbusk said:


> Not everyone. I'd much rather listen to the Goo Goo Dolls than Nelly or the other garbage that the NBA tries to spoon feed us.


Agreed. Long Way Down's a great song. That's about as far as I go with the Goo Goo Dolls, but at least it's not Outkast like last year.

I'd rather ignore bad music than get completely annoyed with it.


----------



## JNice

I wanna see Kelly Clarkson in the dunk contest, jumping around in those tight pants.


----------



## XStitchesX

I have a gut feeling that Chris Andersen is going to win but that's just me.


----------



## Dre

Penny needs to have a comeback season next year so Lil Penny can kick Miles Thirsts' *** in a commercial.


----------



## JT

hopefully i see something i aint never seen.

*looks in josh smith direction*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

miss


----------



## socco

That would've been nice.


----------



## ChiBron

That is a creative attempt....but its slipping out of his hands.

EDIT: Makes it! Very good dunk!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

3rd times a charm...


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Good dunk.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

DAMN that was original.


----------



## socco

I'd give that a 9.


----------



## reHEATed

that was a nice dunk


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I agree that missing it twice weakened the appeal.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Excellent dunk by JR to start it off.


----------



## JT

that was nice by jr smith. pulling off those dunks kobe did in those commercials.


----------



## 7M3

No way is that a 45. Please. How often do you seeing something new like that? Some ***** is just gonna go up and slam it hard and get a 50 and its gonna be bull****.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Smith is NASTY!!!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Smith is the most athletic guy here, Josh that is.


----------



## ChiBron

Josh from the FT line....dunks it! He was a good step inside. None the less, nice dunk. Gets 45 from the judges.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

7M3 said:


> No way is that a 45. Please. How often do you seeing something new like that? Some ***** is just gonna go up and slam it hard and get a 50 and its gonna be bull****.


Would have been worth more if he hadn't missed it twice.


----------



## JT

birdman, will he finally spread his wings and fly?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Haven't seen much so far.


----------



## Dre

What're ya doing, Chris Andersen?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

They need to bring back the clock. This method ruins it and puts too much pressure.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Chris Anderson is done.


----------



## 7M3

Andersen's ****ing up.

Wow!!! Wait... yawn. He did take off from about where Josh Smith did though.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Geez, don't these guys work on their dunks or not?


----------



## ChiBron

Didn't he practice his throw well enough? This is taking too much time.


----------



## DuMa

pick another dunk birdman


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Geez, give it up and do something else!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5

Dude, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LuolDeng

Anderson Just Sit Down!


----------



## socco

Finally!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Finally...


----------



## MJG

Haha, Anderson is cracking me up here. Darn cool idea, but after the 42nd attempt, it loses the impact.


----------



## ChiBron

That sucked. I don't want this guy advancing.


----------



## DuMa

that was the very definition of ****ing up


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think Lebron/Wade/Iverson/Arenas were actually laughing at him on the sidelines.


----------



## Dre

Andersen got like 98 chances.


----------



## futuristxen

With some editing, this is going to be a sick dunk contest.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

That wont get it done Amare...


----------



## ChiBron

Amare with a conservative dunk. But it was nice. I would give it a 43.


----------



## socco

This is weak.


----------



## JNice

blah...


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Wow, just after the worst 3-point contest ever this is looking like the worst dunk contest ever. Except maybe last year.


----------



## 7M3

JR Smith definately deserved a 10. We've never even seen that ****.


----------



## DuMa

futuristxen said:


> With some editing, this is going to be a sick dunk contest.


lol


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Josh Smith has this on lock. All he has to do is use all his athletecism and do something just remotely creative, nobody else is on his level here.


----------



## MJG

I agree with Kenny -- if Stoudmire's dunk, nothing more than bringing the ball down between his legs before slamming it (he turned before even jumping), is a 9, then the Smiths' deserve 10s.


----------



## LuolDeng

JR Smith's dunk was awesome.
Shoulda been 10.
Never been done, and it was awesome.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

At least Amare didn't try something so absurd it takes 90 attempts.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

JR Smith's was real nice. Almost as good as Fred Jones's last year.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Why isn't Iguodala or Tony Allen in this competition instead of Anderson? Too many big guys.


----------



## Max Payne

Yeah I thought JR should have gotten a 10


----------



## Yao Mania

I hope both Smiths move on to next round....


----------



## BigMac

JR SMITH SHOULD OF GOTTENA 10, That dunk was sick.


----------



## futuristxen

Pan Mengtu said:


> Wow, just after the worst 3-point contest ever this is looking like the worst dunk contest ever. Except maybe last year.


I don't know what you're talking about. Except for Amare's dunk all those dunks were sick for first dunks. Chris Anderson jumped from a step inside the free throw line off the bounce with two hands. and JR Smith's dunk was insane.

I'm glad the NBA is no longer penalizing guys for missed dunks. If we're only going to have this many competitors it should only be judged on made dunks.


----------



## GNG

Andersen's got some great ideas, but those kinds of dunks just can't be pulled off with any regularity at all.

I remember him basically doing the same thing last year. Great ideas, almost unrealistic, and bad execution.

I have to admit that I like JR's dunk the best so far. Someone's been playing NBA Live 05.


----------



## Pacers Fan

JR Smith was screwed; that was an awesome dunk, 50 worthy. Josh deserved about a 42, Anderson a 43, and Amare a 40.


----------



## JRose5

7M3 said:


> JR Smith definately deserved a 10. We've never even seen that ****.


That was nice, it's a simple idea, but no one's done it and it looked good.


----------



## socco

J.R.'s looks great now. I thought it was just kinda ok, but after these other 3 dunks, his was BY FAR the best.


----------



## BigMac

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Why isn't Iguodala or Tony Allen in this competition instead of Anderson? Too many big guys.




Agree they should of just added both of them have 6 dunkers


----------



## Pan Mengtu

BigMac said:


> JR SMITH SHOULD OF GOTTENA 10, That dunk was sick.


Except he missed it twice.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

When the hell are they going to get like half points so we can easily compare scores. 

We are having the same retarted scoring issues as prior years.


----------



## ChiBron

JR easily had the best dunk of the round. I think he deserved the 45. The rest should've been much lower though.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

futuristxen said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Except for Amare's dunk all those dunks were sick for first dunks. Chris Anderson jumped from a step inside the free throw line off the bounce with two hands. and JR Smith's dunk was insane.
> 
> I'm glad the NBA is no longer penalizing guys for missed dunks. If we're only going to have this many competitors it should only be judged on made dunks.


It would've gotten a 10 from me if he had done it the first or second time... Birdman that is

JR deserved a 50 though


----------



## BigMac

you got to love CB


----------



## Captain Obvious

JR got screwed over by going first. He should be winning handily right now.


----------



## qwerty

Why the hell is andersen passing the damn ball? What a fool.


----------



## BigMac

Jr Smith Should Be In The Final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socco

He's got the 2 best dunks so far.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

futuristxen said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Except for Amare's dunk all those dunks were sick for first dunks. Chris Anderson jumped from a step inside the free throw line off the bounce with two hands. and JR Smith's dunk was insane.
> 
> I'm glad the NBA is no longer penalizing guys for missed dunks. If we're only going to have this many competitors it should only be judged on made dunks.


I've never seen this many attempts in a dunk contest. I agree that you shouldn't be penalized for missed dunks, but you should really just have a clock. That way guys won't try dunks 80 times like Anderson did. With a clock you try a bunch of different things. Doing 1 dunk and then sitting down and waiting is stupid, IMO.


----------



## JRose5

Andersen ****ing up Smith's attempts now too.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

J.R. is done!!!

You aint winning with that!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

These camera angles are terrible. That was a nice dunk. Chris SABATOGE!


----------



## ChiBron

That was nice! But once again, two bad throws by Andersen kinda ruinned it. Deserves the 45 rating from the judges.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

JRose5 said:


> Andersen ****ing up Smith's attempts now too.


They should have Nash setting these fools up!!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

ohhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Josh Smith............


----------



## socco

HEATLUNATIC said:


> J.R. is done!!!
> 
> You aint winning with that!!!


What are you talking about? He's got the 2 best dunks so far. Well, 2 of the 3 after Josh's.


----------



## futuristxen

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMac

JOsh Smith just took over


----------



## JRose5

****!

Now that was sick.


----------



## DuMa

damn josh!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Josh Smith!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Josh just won!!!


----------



## ChiBron

OOOO.....that was nice by Josh Smith. Creative too! Crowd definitely liked it. 50 from the Judges!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat




----------



## GNG

Josh "Ten" Smith.


----------



## ATLien

Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMac

they have to put the two Smith in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baron Davis

omfg, Josh Smith that was nasty.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Holy ****!!!!


----------



## MJG

Ahh, Kenyon Martin didn't move an inch. Didn't even turn around or look up at the dunk. Pretty cool.


----------



## JNice

Damn, Kenyon is brave .. he didn't even flinch and almost got kneed right in the face.


----------



## futuristxen

Haha. That took balls by Kenyon.


----------



## LuolDeng

Yeah, my new favorite NBA players.
SMOOVE!


----------



## BigMac

what do the two Smith have left for the final?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

lol at Anderson.


----------



## reHEATed

the two hornets are embarrasing


----------



## ChiBron

These Hornets' can't do anything on their first few tries


----------



## JRose5

Lmao


----------



## MJG

I love Chris Anderson. The contest simply isn't as interesting if you take out Birdman :laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

So much for the fan favourite


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Chris Anderson Wtf?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Andersen should just stop...

Its not his night...


----------



## DuMa

lol birdman is a joke now


----------



## Captain Obvious

LMFAO at Birdman


----------



## JNice

This is embarassing.


----------



## qwerty

Andersen is the worst dunk competitor ever.


----------



## ChiBron

Boooooooooo @ Andersen. Get rid of this clown.


----------



## BigMac

Yes look good for the two Smith!!!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Weak!


----------



## JNice

hahaha ... that was terrible.


----------



## GNG

Take out Chris Andersen. Put in Greg Ostertag. Like I said a few weeks ago, the only exciting thing about him is his haircut.

This is embarrassing.


----------



## LuolDeng

Chris Anderson is a disgrace to the dunk contest.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

damn this was too funny!!

I was laughing like hell!!


----------



## futuristxen

Hahahaha.
That was the ugliest dunk I've ever seen.


----------



## BigMac

they could of find 50 guy better then birdman.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Birdman will never get an invite again, he's been an embaressment tonight.


----------



## Numbed One

LOL Anderson sucks.

Poor guy.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

New rule, if you miss twice, you have to do something else.


----------



## LX

lmao. That is just bad.

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Nash to Stoudemire!


----------



## RomaVictor

Birdman is terrible, what the hell?!


----------



## socco

hahaha


----------



## Captain Obvious

Ooohhhhh Amare!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJG

Amare gets the creativity award


----------



## BigMac

50 for AMaRE


----------



## Burn

Amare


----------



## futuristxen




----------



## Pan Mengtu

the big man!


----------



## JNice

Now that is creative!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Holy ****!!!!

Steve Nash Is The ****


----------



## Numbed One

Nash! Lol


----------



## ChiBron

OOO that was AWESOME! Nash with the pass to Amare off his head! . U gotta love these Suns.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Once again Amare needed Nash to do that!

i give it a 9!


----------



## JT

Nash 4 Mvp, damn they might actually get a clean sweep!


----------



## socco

This is BS though. Amare's gonna get in over JR because of horrible judging and because of the pass he got from his teammate. What a freaking joke.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I like that dunk by Amare, but it was more impressive on Nashs part than Amare.


----------



## Baron Davis

Wow that was creative.


----------



## LuolDeng

Steve Nash just made Amare's dunk.
Oh my god.

Nash+Amare=wow


----------



## ATLien

Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Steve NASH FOR MVP!!!


----------



## BigMac

one of the best dunk contest ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burn

pretty damn sweet but im sorry to see jr go


----------



## JRose5

Woah!!


----------



## LX

Holy Crap! Steve Nash ....what....not possible...damn!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

My god, this dunk contest is ****ing awesome. Nash needs to pull that in a game. They need to implement that in the next NBA Street game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was crazy. The last round is going to be nice.


----------



## DuMa

Phoenix is cheating. booo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMac

Don't want to get people mad but the Nash to Amare dunk was easy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nash came up with it, Nash made the most impressive part of the play.


----------



## GNG

:jawdrop:

I just said "Oh, _no_!" at the TV about 20 times in a row. Steve Nash is the ****.


----------



## Burn

btw jr should of got at least 48 for his first dunk


----------



## Shanghai Kid

That dunk would of been nothing without Steve Nash. 

Theirs no way Amare can beat Josh Smith in the finals...


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I think by Far JR Smith did the best dunk.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

It was an all around good dunk the pass from Amare to Nash's head had to work too...


----------



## BigMac

anyone can head the ball. I could of make the pass off my head to Amare!


----------



## Baron Davis

BigMac said:


> Don't want to get people mad but the Nash to Amare dunk was easy.


Who could of thought of that though? The creativity.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Sir Patchwork said:


> I like that dunk by Amare, but it was more impressive on Nashs part than Amare.


:laugh: seriously, give the trophy to Nash.


----------



## futuristxen

I don't know how the finals round is going top that.
You have to give it up to these guys. Damn.

Who said the dunk contest was dead?!


----------



## MJG

Maybe so, but it was something nobody has ever attempted before and they pulled it off with perfection, and that's what counts.


----------



## Hibachi!

Yeah... So far... AWESOME dunk contest!


----------



## tempe85

BigMac said:


> Don't want to get people mad but the Nash to Amare dunk was easy.



Bouncing the ball off the backboard to a guy's head which bounces up and a guy running at it whirlwind slams it off the bounce.... on just the second attempt

Yep that's easy..


----------



## Nephets

It was all Nash.


----------



## RomaVictor

I agree with a couple previous comments. JR Smith is a better dunker than Amare and has better form. Amare just got in because of something that had nothing to do with the actual dunk itself.


----------



## O2K

okay i retract my statement.... AMARE DESERVES TO WIN

that was creative as hell.... jr smiths first dunk was very difficult and creative, josh smiths second dunk was simply amazing, and amare and nash just stole the show.......... PHOENIX COULD SWEEP


----------



## BigMac

i wish both the Smith would of make it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I think by Far JR Smith did the best dunk.


He should be in the 2nd round over Amare, that 1st dunk he did was better than Amare catching an alley-oop, he does that in normal games.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

This is turning out to be a good contest. I think JR's first dunk was the best one yet. It's a shame he didn't make the finals. He blew it with a weak second dunk. But that first one was tight. 

I though Desmond Mason got jobbed by JRich two years back the same way.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Everything that round deserved what it got, although Anderson may have deserved around a 40. I still would like to have JR in the finals instead of Josh.


----------



## BigMac

O2K said:


> okay i retract my statement.... AMARE DESERVES TO WIN
> 
> that was creative as hell.... jr smiths first dunk was very difficult and creative, josh smiths second dunk was simply amazing, and amare and nash just stole the show.......... PHOENIX COULD SWEEP



anyone can head the ball!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

if Chris Anderson wasn't apart of this contest...I would give it a 10....instead it gets a 8.5 right now...honestly, put someone our there that can actually DUNK


----------



## ATLien

Smooves alley oop wind mill over K-Mart was the best one yet


----------



## MLKG

Wow, and I thought some of the dunks in NBA Live were ridiculous.

Hah, Steve Nash might have just won the dunk contest.

Quote of the night is Dr. J after JR Smith and Anderson take 9 tries to complete a 3 foot pass:

"I think I need to check this teams record."


----------



## Captain Obvious

If Josh and Amare can top what they did on their last dunks, this has to be one of the best dunk contests ever.


----------



## MJG

BigMac said:


> anyone can head the ball!!!!!


Degree of difficulty is only a part of the contest. Creativity and execution are just as if not more important, and this dunk was a 100/100 on both.


----------



## Yao Mania

Pan Mengtu said:


> :laugh: seriously, give the trophy to Nash.


ohh yah, my boy from BC!!!

Josh is gonna take it in the finals though, esp. with the no miss rule. No matter what Amare pulls off Josh's dunks are just better looking.


----------



## spongyfungy

Chris Andersen loser x 2

soccer fans rejoice at Nash-Amare combo. I wish they got it on the first attempt.

element of surprise
creativity
difficulty
execution
and crowd reaction are the factors.

Amare got UP!


----------



## Hov

This has been pretty fun to watch so far.

J.R. got robbed on his 1st attempt, but then again, it took 3 tries for him to do.

Nash to Amare had me rolling.

Chris Anderson was just.. :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Sir Patchwork said:


> He should be in the 2nd round over Amare, that 1st dunk he did was better than Amare catching an alley-oop, he does that in normal games.


Yeah, but it's judged by both dunks, and JRs second dunk was weak.


----------



## Ghost

Great contest so far, Except for Chris Anderson he made it suck. Just think if they had someone like Iggy or LeBron insted of him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The guy that would have pulled the best dunk off is out. JR Smith should have got much more then Amare on his first dunk.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

what was a creative about Amare?

Nash is a futbol player and threw an alley oop to Amare with his head.

KMartin and Josh Smith was the best!
that was creative!


----------



## BigMac

Mike luvs KG said:


> Wow, and I thought some of the dunks in NBA Live were ridiculous.
> 
> Hah, Steve Nash might have just won the dunk contest.
> 
> Quote of the night is Dr. J after JR Smith and Anderson take 9 tries to complete a 3 foot pass:
> 
> "I think I need to check this teams record."




do any of you play soccer the head pass is easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## socco

I'm guessing some of you guys would disagree based on comments I've seen, but this dunk contest is horrendous. JR's first dunk was nice. Josh Smith's second dunk was sweet. Amare's dunk was cool because Nash headed it, but overall this is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Josh with the Nique jersey!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

Uh oh Josh's bringing out the old school Nique!!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Josh Smith, dunk contest champion.


----------



## Nephets

No way Amare can do better than that.


----------



## ChiBron

Josh Smith wears the old Dominique Jersey and does a pretty sweet dunk! 50 from everybody!


----------



## BigMac

nice old school dunk


----------



## ATLien

ITS OVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Wtf!!!

Omg!


----------



## DuMa

Damn JOSH!


----------



## Captain Obvious

My god he windmilled it from outside the entire paint!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

q said:


> I'm guessing some of you guys would disagree based on comments I've seen, but this dunk contest is horrendous. JR's first dunk was nice. Josh Smith's second dunk was sweet. Amare's dunk was cool because Nash headed it, but overall this is absolutely horrendous.


Definitely agree.


----------



## futuristxen

Damn that was cool. Classy, and DAMN he got up.


----------



## socco

BigMac said:


> do any of you play soccer the head pass is easy!!!!!!!!!


Nash's part in the play was more difficult than Amare's, by far. It's easy to head a ball, but it's also easy to do a simple dunk if you can jump.


----------



## ChiBron

That dunk is even sweeter after u watch the replay! Josh Smith is SICK!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Eh, Josh Smith's finals dunk is good, but not as good as Jones's last year. The throwback is a good touch though. Good dunk.


----------



## Hov

LOL @ Josh bringing in the old school jersey back.
All his dunks were nice as hell too.


----------



## Numbed One

q said:


> I'm guessing some of you guys would disagree based on comments I've seen, but this dunk contest is horrendous. JR's first dunk was nice. Josh Smith's second dunk was sweet. Amare's dunk was cool because Nash headed it, but overall this is absolutely horrendous.


Compared to Vince's showing, yeah. Compared to the last few years, this contest has been pretty good.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Amare choked!!!

Josh should win!!!


----------



## Dre

Josh smith is officially awesome.


----------



## BigMac

Amare would of been sick if he did it the first time


----------



## HKF

Josh Smith just gained a bunch of fans tonight for himself, the Hawks and the league. Nice job rook.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Not bad, but not good enough.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

god JR Smith should be in the finals...


----------



## Burn

that amare dunk also awesome...these rules suck


----------



## Pan Mengtu

That dunk was better, but missing it several times hurts it.


----------



## ChiBron

Nice dunk....but once again, the first few misses hurt. The surprise factor was gone.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Pan Mengtu said:


> Yeah, but it's judged by both dunks, and JRs second dunk was weak.


I thought it was more impressive than Amare's first dunk.


----------



## MJG

Stoudemire suffers from taking too many attempts. If either he went first or he hit it on the first attempt, he'd have gotten a higher score.


----------



## Burn

hold it down for us josh


----------



## LuolDeng

J Smoove is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Josh Smith is now my 2nd favorite player!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious

PacersguyUSA said:


> Eh, Josh Smith's finals dunk is good, but not as good as Jones's last year. The throwback is a good touch though. Good dunk.


Get out of here Freddie Jones is one of the worst dunk champs ever.


----------



## Baron Davis

Josh Smith didn't really deserve 50 for that first one in the final round.


----------



## ChiBron

WOW another spectacular dunk by Smith! Just give the trophy to him.


----------



## BigMac

nice nice winner JOSH SMITH. Once he get a jumpshot watch out.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Whoah...real good dunk by Josh Smith the 2nd time. Near perfect form.


----------



## DuMa

Amare cant win it, dont show it!


----------



## Baron Davis

Second one was nice though.


----------



## spongyfungy

Stoudemire loses by default so sad.


----------



## Hov

TNT messed up with that last Josh Smith dunk.

All these dunks look SO MUCH better in slow motion.

Josh Smith made a fan out of me today.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Josh "j smoove" Smith just won this contest.


----------



## reHEATed

if Amare and Nash do this, wow


----------



## BigMac

now this is a hard paas by Nash


----------



## Nephets

Haha. Amare can't even come close without Nash doing 95 percent of the dunk for him.


----------



## LuolDeng

Josh's newest fan, hell he's my #1 guy now.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Okay it was creative the first time, but now he's just using Nash to do the hard stuff.


----------



## socco

boring


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Too many missed dunks. Amare does the wise thing and just stops.


----------



## BigMac

JOsh Smith will be a top ten player soon.


----------



## ChiBron

This one is over. The attempts are too difficult.

Congrats to Josh Smith! He was the BEST by far.


----------



## JNice

Does this mean Josh Smith is gonna lead All-Star voting for the next 6 years?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Captain Obvious said:


> Get out of here Freddie Jones is one of the worst dunk champs ever.


Fred Jones was almost completely horizontal (parallel to the floor) on his slam.


Josh Smith had the better overall competition though.


----------



## socco

BigMac said:


> JOsh Smith will be a top ten player soon.


Because he can dunk a basketball?


----------



## futuristxen

Steve Nash is ridiculous. He should get an honorary award.


----------



## Baron Davis

I liked Josh Smith's second dunk.


----------



## BigMac

nice to see player doing different thinks!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm glad Josh Smith won, Amare's best stuff was more because of Nash being able to pull sick soccer plays and make them accurate passes. 

Smith is a beast, stole the sweep.


----------



## DuMa

josh attempted 4 dunks, completed 4 dunks

thats smooth


----------



## Dre

Nice creativity, but Josh, the ATLien won this. He's *crazy*.


----------



## Nephets

BigMac said:


> JOsh Smith will be a top ten player soon.


----------



## BigMac

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm glad Josh Smith won, Amare's best stuff was more because of Nash being able to pull sick soccer plays and make them accurate passes.
> 
> Smith is a beast, stole the sweep.


those aren't sick soccer plays. Any soccer player can do it.


----------



## jvanbusk

At the end there, Amare's attempts were almost as laughable as Anderson's.


----------



## tempe85

q said:


> Nash's part in the play was more difficult than Amare's, by far. It's easy to head a ball, but it's also easy to do a simple dunk if you can jump.


Amare had to throw it off the back board.. and have it hit Nash exactly so that it would bounce right back to him.... did you even watch the dunk? He didn't just toss it up and bounce it off his head.


----------



## Dre

Nash could go to the Rucker with some of that stuff he pulled tonight.


----------



## Baron Davis

JR vs Josh would've been a lot more exciting. Josh didn't really deserve a 50 for that that first windmill with the Dominique jersey.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

BigMac said:


> those aren't sick soccer plays. Any soccer player can do it.


For basketball passes, those were incredibly sick.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Best dunks were:

1. Amare of Nash's head
2. Josh Smith over Kenyon Martin
3. JR Smith behind the back.


----------



## Max Payne

tempe85 said:


> Amare had to throw it off the back board.. and have it hit Nash exactly so that it would bounce right back to him.... did you even watch the dunk? He didn't just toss it up and bounce it off his head.


 Exactly, that was by far the hardest dunk to pull off....


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Josh Smith doesn't have much of a midrange game yet. He also isn't a great man defender. But we know he can dunk and block shots, and his outside shot has a lot of potential.


----------



## ChiBron

Overall, a pretty good dunk competition aside from Andersen's clowning.


----------



## socco

tempe85 said:


> Amare had to throw it off the back board.. and have it hit Nash exactly so that it would bounce right back to him.... did you even watch the dunk? He didn't just toss it up and bounce it off his head.


lmao, no, he through it off the backboard and Nash hit it. He didn't throw it off the backboard into Nash's head. It didn't have to hit Nash exactly, are you kidding me?


----------



## JNice

Replace "Duckman" with Lebron and this one could have been very good. Pretty good anyway.

Josh Smith definitely took this one with ease. All his dunks were very nice, especially in slo-mo and he didn't miss any.


----------



## Baron Davis

Amare's elevation on that second dunk was horrible.


----------



## BigMac

PacersguyUSA said:


> Best dunks were:
> 
> 1. Amare of Nash's head
> 2. Josh Smith over Kenyon Martin
> 3. JR Smith behind the back.



no way best dunk was 

1. Josh Smith over Martin
2. JR Smith behind the back
3. Amare of Nash's head


----------



## Pan Mengtu

This dunk contest should teach people that it's best not to attempt dunks that require precise placement of the basketball. Saw too many people trying stuff that left no room for error. Josh Smith did the wise thing and did dunks where he had enough time to adjust to the situation. That's why he's the winner.


----------



## Max Payne

Josh Smith was amazing...I really didn't see the Wilkens jersey thing coming and his last 2 dunks were just things of beauty...Amare did well to get to the finals but I felt that Smith had something great up his sleeve.


----------



## Burn

jr's first dunk should've gotten him in bottom line...shouldnt get 5 pts deducted for 1 miss

but i'm glad my boy won it and he wouldve won anyway


----------



## reHEATed

yea. If Amare won this, it would have been all of Nash's doing. Amare didnt do anything but catch alleyoops. Nash did all the hard work


----------



## futuristxen

Is that fly banner ad annoying the piss out of anyone else? Who do I complain to about that?


----------



## Nephets

Unfortunately, this means Josh Smith will have a lot of bandwagon fans.


----------



## socco

Baron Davis said:


> Amare's elevation on that second dunk was horrible.


He wasn't even trying then.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I like that you can miss as much as you want; you get to see some better dunks with more creativity. I don't think any of Josh Smith's deserved a 50, except for his leaping dunk of Kenyon Martin. Overall, great contest, I just wish there were more competitors or only single eliminations so JR Smith wouldn't have been screwed.


----------



## Baron Davis

Anderson messed up JR's second dunk, so JR repayed the favor. I liked that.


----------



## JT

great contest, had laughs with birdman, and gasps of amazement with josh smith. good stuff.

next year, like kenny smith said, kobe/vc/jrich/lebron should enter to compete. that'd be the best in history.


----------



## Burn

Nephets said:


> Unfortunately, this means Josh Smith will have a lot of bandwagon fans.


ummm unless you're a very serious nba fan you wouldn't know who josh smith was before this contest anyway, so why is that unfortunate? he deserves for casual fans to know who he is


----------



## JRose5

SPMJ said:


> Overall, a pretty good dunk competition aside from Andersen's clowning.


Asides from?
That stuff was hilarious.



Ok yea, that was a joke.


----------



## Baron Davis

q said:


> He wasn't even trying then.


At least do it for your own pride. That was just weak.


----------



## HKF

Nephets said:


> Unfortunately, this means Josh Smith will have a lot of bandwagon fans.


Not me, I've been watching him all season. Kid has a tremendous work ethic.


----------



## Yao Mania

Whoever thought this contest was mediocre, or didn't appreciate Josh's last 2 dunks, just don't appreciate dunking. Josh went old school with those dunks, like Dr. J said. His dunking form is the best I've seen from a 6'9" guy since Nique. And he's the first champion to not miss a dunk since Vince Carter (I think). Without a 2nd thought Josh is already one of the top 5 slam dunk champs of all time. 

And those who say Nash's passes were easy, you do realize that he's using a basketball, not a soccer ball right?


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Birdman was a complete waste of a spot, I can't believe this guy has been in a Dunk contest twice now.


----------



## 7

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea. If Amare won this, it would have been all of Nash's doing. Amare didnt do anything but catch alleyoops. Nash did all the hard work


What about his between the legs, two-handed reverse? That was one hard to do dunk.


----------



## GNG

I'd love to go dig up some posts from a week ago where some posters were saying, "J Smoove? What's up with that? Some of these players shouldn't have nicknames if I don't know who they are!"

Well, you know who he is now, doncha. Smith completely stole the show.

Because of Chris Andersen, no one from the Hornets should be allowed to participate in All-Star festivities for at least five seasons.

I can only imagine what it would have been like with Nash doing soccer passes to Josh Smith, instead of Amare.


----------



## jvanbusk

BigMac said:


> no way best dunk was
> 
> 1. Josh Smith over Martin
> 2. JR Smith behind the back
> 3. Amare of Nash's head


Agreed, but the third best dunk was Josh Smith's imitation of Nique.


----------



## Baron Davis

JR seriously got robbed with that 45.

Should've put Iguodala and Tony Allen in this too.


----------



## X-Factor

That was a pretty good contest, hopefully it will enspire more great dunkers to join in on the contest next year.


----------



## Nephets

Well, not saying any of you are bandwagoners, but casual basketball fans will call Josh Smith the best thing since Jesus now, it's just how bandwagoners fair generally.

I've liked him since the beginning as well, saw potential, but I know that some people who never heard of him before will now see him as a huge NBA star whenever he has a *lot* to learn before the term "star" can be truthfully told to him.


----------



## JNice

7 said:


> What about his between the legs, two-handed reverse? That was one hard to do dunk.



Doesn't matter how hard it actually was, matters how it looked. Didn't look all that impressive, especially after 3 missed tries.


----------



## reHEATed

7 said:


> What about his between the legs, two-handed reverse? That was one hard to do dunk.


no doubt that was a nice one. Took 3 tries to do it though. Amare's best dunk was the nash head pass though, and all he really did was catch it and throw it down


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nephets said:


> Unfortunately, this means Josh Smith will have a lot of bandwagon fans.


I haven't seen Josh play often, so it was cool to see his dunks. I don't consider myself a fan of his now, but I have respect for him.


----------



## JT

Shanghai Kid said:


> Birdman was a complete waste of a spot, I can't believe this guy has been in a Dunk contest twice now.


 relax man, he deserved to be there. there were some good laughs had off him


----------



## Yao Mania

7 said:


> What about his between the legs, two-handed reverse? That was one hard to do dunk.


hard to do, but didn't even look good. See how his legs were when he put the ball btw it? Compare that to D-Mase's btw the legs.


----------



## O2K

jr smiths first dunk was plenty impressive as well amazing, very hard


----------



## ChiBron

Josh Smith completely stole the show. All his dunks were great. Even better in slow motion. And unlike the other 3, he attempted 4 dunks, and made all 4.

Overall, a pretty solid dunk contest and a solid AS Saturday.

Only downer was 'Duckman'(Chris Anderson) and Ray Allen, who once again made an early exit. Talk abt chokejobs from the league's best shooter.


----------



## GNG

futuristxen said:


> Is that fly banner ad annoying the piss out of anyone else? Who do I complain to about that?


I always smack my ear when I hear that ad.

Hopefully, they get rid of it.


----------



## ATLien

Nephets said:


> Well, not saying any of you are bandwagoners, but casual basketball fans will call Josh Smith the best thing since Jesus now, it's just how bandwagoners fair generally.
> 
> I've liked him since the beginning as well, saw potential, but I know that some people who never heard of him before will now see him as a huge NBA star whenever he has a *lot* to learn before the term "star" can be truthfully told to him.


Damn man, why you got to be hating? This is the first ray of light for the Hawks franchise in the past 20 seasons and you are sitting there dogging Smooth. He's 19 years old, what do you expect?


----------



## HKF

NBA needs to pull their heads out of their collective asses.

Next year damnit:

Andre Igoudala
Tony Allen
JR Smith
Josh Smith

then the 4 biggies:

Kobe
Lebron
J-Rich
VC or Dez Mason

No more 4 dunkers. It's dumb. No more big guys either. Unless the big guy is 6'9 Travis Outlaw, this dunk contest should be for wing players and little guys. Big guys always look so clumsy out there in these things. Larry Nance and Shawn Kemp are rare kinds of athletes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Besides the suspensions, I kind of like what Stern's done with the NBA this year.


----------



## LuckyAC

Yeah, if I was new to the site, that fly would be enough to drive me away.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

O2K said:


> jr smiths first dunk was plenty impressive as well amazing, very hard



 Yeah JR really brought it in the dunk contest. That first dunk was a complete original and VERY hard to do! I hope he won a few fans with that one...


----------



## Nephets

TheATLien said:


> Damn man, why you got to be hating? This is the first ray of light for the Hawks franchise in the past 20 seasons and you are sitting there dogging Smooth. He's 19 years old, what do you expect?


I don't mean for it that way, I just have nightmares from people telling me Vince Carter is the best player in the NBA from the infamous dunk contest... still.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Nephets said:


> Well, not saying any of you are bandwagoners, but casual basketball fans will call Josh Smith the best thing since Jesus now, it's just how bandwagoners fair generally.
> 
> I've liked him since the beginning as well, saw potential, but I know that some people who never heard of him before will now see him as a huge NBA star whenever he has a *lot* to learn before the term "star" can be truthfully told to him.


sweet bro...you must be cooler than the rest of us, you non-bandwagoner


----------



## JNice

Seeing Smith's dunks in slo-mo make them even more impressive. Beautiful body control. That 360 he did was actually pretty amazing. He didn't even start his windmill until he had already turned. That was amazing in slo-mo.

And the full windmill after catching the ball over Kenyon's head.

Great performance.


----------



## Crossword

The judging in the first round was awful (a 3 way tie after one dunk?), but not as bad as Chris Andersen. I had high hopes for this guy and he absolutely blew it. Last year he deserved to win and the judges messed it up. This year it's all on him. LeBron or Iggy should have been in instead.

Anyway Amare would have won if he nailed his two final dunks the first time. Josh Smith's last dunk wasn't worthy of a 50 and the Nash scissor kick dunk (although most of Amare's success was because of Nash) was _at least_ a 50.

But with that said, Josh Smith's K-Mart dunk was the only one, along with the Nash to Amare head-bounce dunk, that made me actually get up off my seat. And the Wilkins jersey dunk was absolutely sick. He definitely deserved this one.


----------



## ChiBron

Boy Magic is really PUMPED. Enthusiasm is something he's never lacked.


----------



## t-mac#1

best dunk tonight: amares off the backboard off steve nash's head....even tho he didnt win...i dont care that was the best dunk that night.....great hit off the backboard right to steve nash and great hit back to amare....ive seen some of the stuff they did before but that will be the one everyone will talk about


----------



## Sir Patchwork

What's with all this "The All Star Weekend is BACK" talk? The three point contest was one of the worst I've seen, this dunk contest was pretty good, but not legendary. Josh Smith is ridiculous, but Amare and Anderson kind of flopped. J.R. Smith had one real nice dunk. 

I agree about Josh Smith though. Kid has ridiculous hangtime, dunking form and length. The best I've seen since Vince a couple years back.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> NBA needs to pull their heads out of their collective asses.
> 
> Next year damnit:
> 
> Andre Igoudala
> Tony Allen
> JR Smith
> Josh Smith
> 
> then the 4 biggies:
> 
> Kobe
> Lebron
> J-Rich
> VC or Dez Mason
> 
> No more 4 dunkers. It's dumb. No more big guys either. Unless the big guy is 6'9 Travis Outlaw, this dunk contest should be for wing players and little guys. Big guys always look so clumsy out there in these things. Larry Nance and Shawn Kemp are rare kinds of athletes.



I think bringing back the clock is important too. That way when guys missed stuff, they didn't keep trying it repeatedly. They'd go on to something else.


----------



## JS03

This year was pretty cool.....
Josh Smith over K-mart was Sick!!!
Amare and nash head butt so cool....
and that was great when josh wore Wilkins uni....and did a sick dunk...
.........and whats up with chris anderson...........pfffffffff


----------



## Burn

Well if its that big a deal heres the thread that proves who the original Josh fans are...http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=138598&page=1&pp=15

Do I have a post in there....why yes I do. Page 4 baby, put him as my #2 favorite player

So bow down when I come to your town


----------



## JNice

Burn said:


> Well if its that big a deal heres the thread that proves who the original Josh fans are...http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=138598&page=1&pp=15
> 
> Do I have a post in there....why yes I do. Page 4 baby, put him as my #2 favorite player
> 
> So bow down when I come to your town


Hey, i've had my Young Gunz avatar in the holster for a couple months now.


----------



## Yao Mania

Pan Mengtu said:


> I think bringing back the clock is important too. That way when guys missed stuff, they didn't keep trying it repeatedly. They'd go on to something else.


I think they took out the clock so these guys wouldn't have pressure for their dunks. But man Birdman's gotta learn to compromise if he can't make the dunk more than twice....

Seriously if the quality of dunkers in the contest were higher we wouldn't even have to talk about changing the replacement rules. Guys like Vince wouldnt' be missing dunks, period.


----------



## GNG

Burn said:


> Well if its that big a deal heres the thread that proves who the original Josh fans are...http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=138598&page=1&pp=15
> 
> Do I have a post in there....why yes I do. Page 4 baby, put him as my #2 favorite player
> 
> So bow down when I come to your town


Great find.


----------



## Burn

JNice said:


> Hey, i've had my Young Gunz avatar in the holster for a couple months now.


yeah I've seen you with it for a while. just making sure I don't get accused of bandwagon status

check out my absurd signature


----------



## socco

SPMJ said:


> Boy Magic is really PUMPED. Enthusiasm is something he's never lacked.


Yeah he's really excited. I thought the dunk contest was pretty crappy compared to how good it could be. For most of the dunks the guys struggled to even make it. Pretty pathetic in my opinion.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Sir Patchwork said:


> What's with all this "The All Star Weekend is BACK" talk? The three point contest was one of the worst I've seen, this dunk contest was pretty good, but not legendary.


Yeah, I agree that the 3-point contest was ****, everyone was nervous and got horrible scores. The dunk contest was awesome; it's the best one since the 2000 one and top5 All-Time.


----------



## 7

Yao Mania said:


> hard to do, but didn't even look good. See how his legs were when he put the ball btw it? Compare that to D-Mase's btw the legs.


I was just trying to refute the sentiment that all Amare's dunks were easy and the only hard elements were Nash's doing. It seems like on one hand Amare is getting ragged on for doing easy dunks that looked cool and now you are ripping on him for doing a hard dunk that didn't look cool. It's kind of like he can't win.

Now I'm not saying Amare should have won the contest. Josh Smith deserved the win, but Amare deserves at least a little respect for putting up a good show.

Also, I really like JR's first dunk.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

JR Smith was the best overrall he didnt need Nash to do that.


----------



## Yao Mania

q said:


> Yeah he's really excited. I thought the dunk contest was pretty crappy compared to how good it could be. For most of the dunks the guys struggled to even make it. Pretty pathetic in my opinion.


Appreciate the good, not the bad. Every contest has its crappy dunkers, you just don't hear about them after the contest. You don't think the classic Dominque/Jordan showdown didn't have 4 other average dunkers? Can you name who else was in the Carter contest aside from T-Mac and Francis?


----------



## LuckyAC

The last round of the 3-point contest wasn't awful. Decent performances, and it came down to the wire, with Q-Rich needing to make his last 8 shots or so.

They are hyping up All-Star weekend because, let's face it, they are paid to do so.


----------



## HKF

Burn said:


> yeah I've seen you with it for a while. just making sure I don't get accused of bandwagon status
> 
> check out my absurd signature


He hasn't been around for a little bit lately cause he's really busy, but arenas809, has a Josh Smith fan club as well. Did you see those gif files he posted in the Hawks forum?


----------



## JNice

LuckyAC said:


> They are hyping up All-Star weekend because, let's face it, they are paid to do so.


That is very true.

I get the sense they are trying to hype it up (Smith's performance) to try and lure the big names to all enter next year. They expressed that multiple times. I hope it works.


----------



## Hibachi!

What are some of you guys expecting...? A 25 point three point contest shooter? A backflip dunk? Jesus, some of you guys are so negative... I don't know what more you could have asked for besides bigger names in the dunk contest...


----------



## 7

S-Star said:


> What are some of you guys expecting...? A 25 point three point contest shooter? A backflip dunk? Jesus, some of you guys are so negative... I don't know what more you could have asked for besides bigger names in the dunk contest...


I agree.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yah I remember that back in the 2001 contest they were trying to salvage it in the end by saying stuff like "that dunk's gotta be up there among the best" about JRich's toss 2 handed reverse windmill, which was a compromise for missing his first 2 attempts at a toss btw the legs. So basically they say this stuff every year....

But we've all got eyes, Josh's overall performance was the best since Vince, period.


----------



## thegza

Great night! David Stern must be very satisfied with the hype that this All-Star weekend has gotten so far, and it's finest athletes have showed up and showcased their talent tonight. You could only critisize the three point shooters, who seemed nervous and in fairness it was probably the worst display from that tournament that I've ever seen in my years of watching the All-Star game(s).

Now, I'd like to congratulate Josh Smith on making a name for himself. Not only was he not known by the casual fan, but the swagger that he carries combined with the respect he has for the legends who made this contest what it is great. Also, JR Smith put on an excellent show and I feel had it not been for Chris Anderson's clown attempts at bounce passes he would have given Josh Smith a run for his money and been one of the top two left. JR was pumped up about the whole thing and seemed not only creative, but had the ups and coordination to do it unlike Amare.


----------



## socco

S-Star said:


> What are some of you guys expecting...? A 25 point three point contest shooter? A backflip dunk? Jesus, some of you guys are so negative... I don't know what more you could have asked for besides bigger names in the dunk contest...


I certainly wasn't expecting a 6 or 8 point 3 point contest shooter. And I certainly wasn't expecting to only see about 3 good dunks in the dunk contest.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Overall very bad night. Wow has this weekend gotten commercialized out of control. No need to having singers after every event. Hell, don't need to have any singers. There should be 3 rounds of 3-point contest, and don't bring on the chuckers. Need to bring this event back down to earth, it's not supposed to be a circus.


----------



## Yao Mania

Pan Mengtu said:


> Overall very bad night. Wow has this weekend gotten commercialized out of control. No need to having singers after every event. Hell, don't need to have any singers. There should be 3 rounds of 3-point contest, and don't bring on the chuckers. Need to bring this event back down to earth, it's not supposed to be a circus.


c'mon Pan I know you're just bitter 'cuz Radman embarassed himself out there tonight


----------



## Amareca

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm glad Josh Smith won, Amare's best stuff was more because of Nash being able to pull sick soccer plays and make them accurate passes.
> 
> Smith is a beast, stole the sweep.



You gotta be kidding me if you are seriously trying to say that Amare and Nash had that all worked out.

There is no way they could have worked out how the dunk would look like just that Amare was going to catch it off Nash's head and that dunk that followed was amazing in that motion.


----------



## JNice

Pan Mengtu said:


> Overall very bad night. Wow has this weekend gotten commercialized out of control. No need to having singers after every event. Hell, don't need to have any singers. There should be 3 rounds of 3-point contest, and don't bring on the chuckers. Need to bring this event back down to earth, it's not supposed to be a circus.


I'll agree with you for once. They've put too much crap into. 3pt contestest used to be more rounds and the dunk contest used to be more participants and more rounds. Now they've shortened everything, left less room for suspense, and filled it with a bunch of crap.


----------



## thegza

q said:


> I certainly wasn't expecting a 6 or 8 point 3 point contest shooter. And I certainly wasn't expecting to only see about 3 good dunks in the dunk contest.


Oh, c'mon, give me a break. There were 3 good dunks in the contest? Josh Smith had perfect dunks twice, JR Smith had two perfect dunks as well, and this isn't even counting Amare's creative headbutt with Steve Nash's assist. Those are five spectacular dunks, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple.

What else do you want to see these guys do? they are humans, you know that don't you?


----------



## JNice

Amareca said:


> You gotta be kidding me if you are seriously trying to say that Amare and Nash had that all worked out.
> 
> There is no way they could have worked out how the dunk would look like just that Amare was going to catch it off Nash's head and that dunk that followed was amazing in that motion.



You have got to be kidding me. Nothing Amare did was amazing. Good, but not at all amazing. Any one of the 4 guys in the contest could have made that dunk that went off Nash's head. And the between the legs reverse he did looked like crap and took him 4 tries. When a big guy does a dunk like that he just doesn't get enough elevation for it to look good.


----------



## O2K

Amareca said:


> You gotta be kidding me if you are seriously trying to say that Amare and Nash had that all worked out.
> 
> There is no way they could have worked out how the dunk would look like just that Amare was going to catch it off Nash's head and that dunk that followed was amazing in that motion.



amare even said the first one with nash was practiced, not sure about the second one but there was no way amare wouldve won anyways after josh smith got his second 50 in the second round


----------



## HKF

Pan Mengtu said:


> Overall very bad night. Wow has this weekend gotten commercialized out of control. No need to having singers after every event. Hell, don't need to have any singers. There should be 3 rounds of 3-point contest, and don't bring on the chuckers. Need to bring this event back down to earth, it's not supposed to be a circus.


Good point that the commercialism has destroyed the mystique of it. This is why David Stern needs to step down. He no longer has the vision needed to adequately showcase the league. We need new blood.


----------



## socco

theLegend said:


> Oh, c'mon, give me a break. There were 3 good dunks in the contest? Josh Smith had perfect dunks twice, JR Smith had two perfect dunks as well, and this isn't even counting Amare's creative headbutt with Steve Nash's assist. Those are five spectacular dunks, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple.
> 
> What else do you want to see these guys do? they are humans, you know that don't you?


JR's behind the back was pretty good. Josh's dunk over Kenyon was spectacular (the only one that can be classified as spectacular, or even close really). Amare's was decent, more gimmicky than anything though. Smith's 1st in teh Finals was decent, but it wasn't anything that special. His last one was pretty damn good though. So there was 1 great one, 2 pretty good one's, and 2 decent ones. Weak.


----------



## thegza

Josh Smith was out of this world tonight, and there isn't a person that isn't under the influence that thought Amare had a chance to win once he was the only person left with the freak 19 year old.

JR Smith was the only one that can match him in terms of creativity, flashyness, quickness and vert. Plain and simple, I was just rooting for a Phoenix sweep though as it would have been nice to see.


----------



## socco

Amareca said:


> You gotta be kidding me if you are seriously trying to say that Amare and Nash had that all worked out.
> 
> There is no way they could have worked out how the dunk would look like just that Amare was going to catch it off Nash's head and that dunk that followed was amazing in that motion.


A little comedy for the night, thanks Amareca, you crack me up.


----------



## ChiBron

Some of u whine too much. I was watching the 1990 dunk contest the other day and there were barely two good dunks to speak of. The winner(Nique') didn't even do a single thing everybody hadn't seen from him in his previous contests. And those are referred to as the 'good ol' days' 

I think the only 'great' contests where the crowd was really into it were in the 80s. The first one in 84, Spud Webb's, MJ's first one, and the MJ-Dominique battle. It sucked from there on till VC went crazy in 00. Then we had J-Rich doing spectacular stuff for a couple of years. And now Josh Smith pulled off some crazy sh*t tonight. 

There's no doubt abt one thing, dunks since 00-present have def. been better then what they were the 10 years b4 that and pretty much everything everybody else did aside from a few things from Dominique and MJ.

The dunk contest tonight was at least GOOD. We saw plenty of great dunks.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

theLegend said:


> Josh Smith was out of this world tonight, and there isn't a person that isn't under the influence that thought Amare had a chance to win once he was the only person left with the freak 19 year old.
> 
> JR Smith was the only one that can match him in terms of creativity, flashyness, quickness and vert. Plain and simple, I was just rooting for a Phoenix sweep though as it would have been nice to see.


With that being said, Chris Andersen was the absolute biggest embrassment of the night. He made a name for himself for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## ATLien

I'm just laughing my *** off at all the Josh Smith is boring and Josh Smith isn't original posts. And they are ALL by either Vince Carter fans, Amare fans, or J.R. Smith fans. Hmmmm... Some people have a hard time accepting facts.


----------



## 7

JNice said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Nothing Amare did was amazing. Good, but not at all amazing. Any one of the 4 guys in the contest could have made that dunk that went off Nash's head. And the between the legs reverse he did looked like crap and took him 4 tries. When a big guy does a dunk like that he just doesn't get enough elevation for it to look good.


I agree that the Amare/Nash dunk was practiced. But, it is completely irrelevant that the other 4 guys could have completed the same dunk. Did any of them do it? No. That's all that matters. Carter did a bunch of dunks people hadn't seen before, but now you see high school and college guys doing the same dunks. Does that diminish the impact of the original? It shouldn't. Just like if shouldn't make a difference that the other four guys could have done the same dunk as Amare. He did it, it was cool, it was original, it was fun to watch; that's all that matters.

Also, while the coolness of Amare's between the legs reverse probably didn't live up to its difficulty, it hardly looked like "crap."


----------



## Amareca

theLegend said:


> JR Smith was the only one that can match him in terms of creativity, flashyness, quickness and vert. Plain and simple, I was just rooting for a Phoenix sweep though as it would have been nice to see.


A bread could match Josh Smith in terms of creativity.

4 windmills??? That's all?

There is no way they could have practiced the dunks on the lobs. Yeah they practiced the lobs but still the dunk had to be improvised based on the lob.


----------



## socco

TheATLien said:


> I'm just laughing my *** off at all the Josh Smith is boring and Josh Smith isn't original posts. And they are ALL by either Vince Carter fans, Amare fans, or J.R. Smith fans. Hmmmm... Some people have a hard time accepting facts.


I'm pretty sure people think that Josh Smith was good. The rest of the contest was pretty horrible, but I havne't seen much Josh Smith bashing at all.

edit-other than Amareca, but that's just because he's Amareca.


----------



## jvanbusk

The off Steve Nash's head dunk was a nice effect.

But, would it have been anymore difficult for Amare had Nash thrown him a conventional lob pass? This was Amare in the dunk contest, not Steve Nash. Amare should be judged in the contest for what he can do, not what Steve Nash can do.


----------



## Yao Mania

going off topic of the dunk contest, wanna give props to AI for coming out and supporting his teammates the whole weekend. He's really underrated in terms of leadership skills.


----------



## JNice

7 said:


> I agree that the Amare/Nash dunk was practiced. But, it is completely irrelevant that the other 4 guys could have completed the same dunk. Did any of them do it? No. That's all that matters. Carter did a bunch of dunks people hadn't seen before, but now you see high school and college guys doing the same dunks. Does that diminish the impact of the original? It shouldn't. Just like if shouldn't make a difference that the other four guys could have done the same dunk as Amare. He did it, it was cool, it was original, it was fun to watch; that's all that matters.
> 
> Also, while the coolness of Amare's between the legs reverse probably didn't live up to its difficulty, it hardly looked like "crap."


I have no problem with the Amare/Nash dunk. I thought it was entertaining. But I can't see any argument for Josh Smith not winning the contest. His dunks were the best and he didn't miss a single one.

And the Amare between the legs reverse did not entertain me at all. So to me, it looked like crap. Not to mention every time you miss the dunk it loses some luster and Amare missed it three times before he got it.


----------



## Amareca

rawse said:


> I said, _damn_, Diana Taurasi is ugly.
> 
> Picture a white Sam Cassell with hair and beak-nose.


DT is kinda cute. Not your typical barbie girl but she got that special something.


----------



## The_Franchise

Poor JR Smith, he deserved to be in the finals with Josh Smith. I felt the inclusion of Chris Anderson in the dunk contest was a joke to start out with, and Amare is nothing more than a power dunker. This is something people really look forward too and only David Stern could **** it up like this. 4 frikin contestants? No Iguodala or Allen, but Chris Anderson and Stoudemire?!


----------



## The_Franchise

Amareca said:


> DT is kinda cute. Not your typical barbie girl but she got that *special something*.


Maybe the fact that she plays for the Phoenix Mercury?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Prediction Results So Far:

Rookie Challenge:

Sophmores def. Rookies 123-97; MVP: Dwyane Wade (Correct with result, Incorrect with MVP)

Shooting Stars:

1. Team Phoenix Suns (Correct)
2. Team Denver Nuggets (Correct)
3. Team Los Angeles Lakers (Incorrect)
4. Team Detroit Pistons (Incorrect)

Skills Challenge:

1. Earl Boykins (Incorrect)
2. Gilbert Arenas (Incorrect)
3. Steve Nash (Incorrect)
4. Luke Ridnour (Incorrect

Three Point Shootout:

1. Kyle Korver (Incorrect)
2. Ray Allen (Incorrect)
3. Joe Johnson (Incorrect
4. Voshon Lenard (Incorrect)
5. Vladimir Radmanovic (Incorrect)
6. Quentin Richardson (Incorrect)

Slam Dunk Contest:

1. J.R. Smith (Incorrect)
2. LeBron James (If Chris Anderson, switch for Josh) (Incorrect)
3. Josh Smith (Incorrect)
4. Amare Stoudemire (Incorrect)


----------



## Nash2Amare

Amareca said:


> A bread could match Josh Smith in terms of creativity.
> 
> 4 windmills??? That's all?
> 
> There is no way they could have practiced the dunks on the lobs. Yeah they practiced the lobs but still the dunk had to be improvised based on the lob.


C'mon Amareca. I'm one of the biggest Amare homer's but Smith won the thing hands down. (Although I felt like the 50 on his Wilkins dunk was a pitty score. The dunk was just average at best.)

I'm perfectly happy with Amare posterizing anyone that gets in his way during the games. Let the smaller guys participate in the dunk contest, and let Amare cram the ball down opponent's throats during the games. Simple as that.


----------



## Amareca

Well I am definately spoiled for tomorrow.

Who else wants to see an off the head alley oop tomorrow?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow...what a horrible 3-point shootout followed by definately the most entertaining dunk contest since 2000. The first three dunks consisted of one that was never before seen, a FT line finesse jam, and quite possibley the most embarrasing moment in dunk contest history, how is that not great entertainment??

First off, Chris Anderson is still my guy. I felt embarrased FOR him watching that on TV....like 30 attempts on two dunks...geezus. But had he completed that first one on his first attempt, that could have gone down as one of the best dunks in the contest this year. He left from just inside the free throw line on both feet. He was definately deserving of his slot, but wow did he fawk up hardcore...poor guy...

Josh Smith, pardon the cliche, reminds me of a low-mans Vince Carter right now. I don't mean this in a bad way at all, much in the same way that a Camaro is a poor-mans Corvette. He has all the ability of a superstar, just wrapped in up in a more modest package. I could see this guy being a great player if he continues to work hard. Anyone with that kind of athleticism and creativity has the basic ingredients to be an NBA great. I've been watching him fairly closely this season, I'm not a bandwagon fan, and he still not even in my top 20 or so current players. He's just flat out entertaining. He's going to light up Atlanta for as long as he's there. Lets just hope he doesn't turn into a JR Rider story... The best thing about him is that he can block just as well as he can dunk  

Instead of Amare in the dunk contest, they should have had Nash and given him points based on the degree of creativity, originality, and difficulty of his assists to Stoudamire. I hope Nash goes for MVP tomarrow, he deserves it.


----------



## GNG

Amareca said:


> DT is kinda cute. Not your typical barbie girl but she got that special something.


That "special something," of course, being facial moles and an oddly-shaped head.


----------



## Peja Vu

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Maybe the fact that she plays for the Phoenix Mercury?


LOL


----------



## tempe85

You might claim the 3PT shootout was crap... but have you ever seen someone nail 9 straight shots at the end only to win by 1 point??!?! It must be a record of some sort. Say anything you want about Q-Rich but you can't deny how clutch he was to win.


----------



## Baron Davis

You must have bad taste in women if you think Diana Taurasi is cute.


----------



## tempe85

By the way I am in full agreement with that other poster.... Diana Turasi is most definently hott... wooozer  What can I say? I like athletic women.

Most especially with her hair down:


----------



## HallOfFamer

I had a blast watching All Star weekend. The Skills competition was subpar, but I thought the 3 point contest was pretty good. QRich's 9 in a row made me get out of my seat.

As far as the dunk contest goes, for the people whining about it, remember how crappy the last 4 dunk contests have been? I havent been entertained by a dunk contest since 2000 when Vince, Tmac, and Francis put on a show. I literally got up out of my seat 4 times during this dunk contest.

I give All Star Saturday 8.5/10 this year. Good show!

edit: Just added the JSmooth avatar


----------



## JT

tempe85 said:


> By the way I am in full agreement with that other poster.... Diana Turasi is most definently hott... wooozer  What can I say? I like athletic women.


yeah i like her with her hair down too, she has a little spice going there, but gotta keep it on the low, most guys dont like girls too much out the ordinary

"switch ya hips when ya walkin', let down ya hurr"


----------



## spongyfungy

Taurasi looks likes Jimmy Valvano


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

The Dunk Contest is back!!! Anyone who was bored yesterday? Me definitely not, I was so excited and the first J.R. Smith dunk was off the hook, amazing jam, this gotta be a 50 if he would have made it with the first try!!! Amare's and Nash's creativity was very nice, they opened some eyes! and what shall I say about Josh Smith??? This kid is crazy, I'm so glad that the dunk contest is BACK!!! 

Only one thing made me angry: why did Amare get 45 on his first classless pump dunk??? It was only worth 40 or something like that because Birdman did only get 41 and he nearly jumped from the free-throw line so Amare's dunk has to be less than that! and if he would have gotten what he deserves J.R. would have been in the finals and this would have been even better because J.R. told some interviewers that he has 2 dunks noone has ever seen, and we have seen only one!!! So watch out HOUSTON 2006!


----------



## Turkish Delight

I wanted J.R Smith to win the Dunk Contest, his first dunk was really creative, and it would have surely been a 50 if he got it his first time. There should have been more than only 2 dunks in the preliminary round, I wanted to see more of what JR is made of.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

go Miri Ben-Ari!!!
she's an israelian...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> go Miri Ben-Ari!!!
> she's an israelian...


She had some really nice performances!!!


----------



## ChiBron

For those interested, ESPN Classic is televising the 1987 dunk contest right now. This is MJ's first of back-to-back wins.


----------



## Yao Mania

Predictions for all-star MVP? I say Lebron if East wins and Amare if West wins. Vince or T-Mac with the dunk of the night.


----------



## ATLien

Can you imagine the comparisons if LeBron entered, then it would be a Josh Smith-LeBron James final. Smith is Nique, LeBron is MJ? LeBron would have won no matter what though. He could have pulled a Birdman and still won because of who he is.


----------



## Sánchez AF

I have to admit it Mr Nash have some good soccer moves, The last move in Amare Dunk, Is easy, but he made it very well


----------



## JNice

SPMJ said:


> For those interested, ESPN Classic is televising the 1987 dunk contest right now. This is MJ's first of back-to-back wins.



I'm watching one of them now. Where MJ and Nique go head to head in the Finals. Watching this, I think we have come to expect too much from the dunk contest. And this one included Mj, Nique, Drexler, and Webb - 4 of the best ever.


----------



## gfunk

i think vince will have something to prove and try to get the all star mvp.


----------



## futuristxen

I think Shaq will get the MVP.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

:jawdrop:


----------



## ATLien

JNice said:


> I'm watching one of them now. Where MJ and Nique go head to head in the Finals. Watching this, I think we have come to expect too much from the dunk contest. And this one included Mj, Nique, Drexler, and Webb - 4 of the best ever.


Maybe LeBron-Smooth-JR-Wade could re-create that dunk contest in 2006? :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico

I hope their not wearing their own jerseys


----------



## HallOfFamer

I think TMac wins MVP, who do you guys got?

Also, Kobe and Tmac on the same team is a dream come true for me. :biggrin: 

I think this is the first time it has happend?


----------



## Laker Freak

LOL did anyone else see Doug Collins pointing at something when he thought he was off camera. He looked nervous.

And I say if the West win MVP is Tmac and if it's the East it's AI.


----------



## JNice

Beyonce and Kelly Rowland ...  

Wishing for a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## The_Franchise

Why is it snowing... silly theme. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

JNice said:


> Beyonce and Kelly Rowland ...
> 
> Wishing for a wardrobe malfunction.


They should bring back Destiny's Child every year.


----------



## ChiBron

U gotta like Gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I still cant believe that VC is starting!!!:no:


----------



## HallOfFamer

AI and Lebron had the loudest ovation so far, Kobe will get booed, lol.

edit: Shaqs was loudest now.


----------



## ChiBron

I love this Denver crowd. The best and loudest All-Star game crowd i've seen in a long while.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

lol @ shaq doing the robot


----------



## Sir Patchwork

too...many...musical...acts


----------



## reHEATed

agreed. In the middle of the two teams being introduced is just messed up. Before and at halftime. Not in the middle of intros


----------



## HallOfFamer

Sir Patchwork said:


> too...many...musical...acts


Its not even basketball anymore, just entertainment. :no: 

And can someone tell me how they select the coaches? Is it the most wins by a certain period? Also, what if 2 coaches have identical records?


----------



## JNice

Gonzo!


----------



## reHEATed

kobe got booed bad.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Look @ all those white girls by the entrance, theyre just baiting Kobe arent they?

Kobe half boos, :sad:


----------



## Ron Mexico

Kobe got booed , but I couldn't tell he does need to shave though


----------



## ChiBron

Mixed reaction for Kobe.


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> Look @ all those white girls by the entrance, theyre just baiting Kobe arent they?


 :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer

wadeshaqeddie said:


> kobe got booed bad.


After his Eagle County thing last year its not surprising.


----------



## The_Franchise

There were some boo's for Bryant. 

Garnett had a huge reception, I thought the Nugget fans would boo him.


----------



## italianBBlover

I'm listening the AG at radio.

Wow, the audience did many boos to Kobe


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Kobe, McGrady and Duncan had the best ones, they just stood there until they were waved forward, no smile or wave or anything. Dirk was funny too, he didn't even stop, haha.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

lol @ grant hill's wife murdering the canadian anthem


----------



## HallOfFamer

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> There were some boo's for Bryant.
> 
> Garnett had a huge reception, I thought the Nugget fans would boo him.



Shaq had the loudest by far, followed by Lebron, Garnett, and AI.


----------



## spongyfungy

Tamia can sing! She's got a sweet voice. Best rendition of oh Canada. (in basketball that is) hockey has better ones.

She's not murdering it.


----------



## HallOfFamer

spongyfungy said:


> Tamia can sing! She's got a sweet voice. Best rendition of oh Canada.
> 
> She's not murdering it.



IMO, it was average.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I think the players were trying to see who could be goofiest. Arenas, Shaq, and KG all did goofy dancing things.


----------



## Yao Mania

JNice said:


> Beyonce and Kelly Rowland ...
> 
> Wishing for a wardrobe malfunction.


Man Beyonce's booty = WOAH

I still remember Charles from last year when Beyonce sang
"uh oh uh oh uh oh"
:rbanana: :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron

spongyfungy said:


> Tamia can sing! She's got a sweet voice. Best rendition of oh Canada. (in basketball that is) hockey has better ones.


And she's one good looking woman :yes:


----------



## Ron Mexico

isn't that Grant Hill's wife???????


----------



## reHEATed

start already


----------



## JNice

sboydell said:


> isn't that Grant Hill's wife???????


Yep. They announced she was.


----------



## spongyfungy

eh. singing is subjective like a dunk contest.


----------



## JNice

Sweet, at this pace the game will be over around 1 am EST. Don't these people know I've got to work tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

wadeshaqeddie said:


> start already


Seriously. How long before they have musical performances between timeouts?


----------



## italianBBlover

Yao Mania said:


> Man Beyonce's booty = WOAH
> 
> I still remember Charles from last year when Beyonce sang
> "uh oh uh oh uh oh"
> :rbanana: :laugh:


As we say here " Beyonce is ... una gran figa" :laugh: :worship:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Dunk Contest:
> JR Smith
> Rookie/Sophmore game MVP:
> Carmelo Anthony
> 3 point contest:
> Ray Allen (Damon should have been there and he would have won it IMO)
> Playstation Skills Challenge:
> Steve Nash
> AllStar Game:
> East defeats West 124-120
> MVP:Wade


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

spongyfungy said:


> Tamia can sing! She's got a sweet voice. Best rendition of oh Canada. (in basketball that is) hockey has better ones.
> 
> She's not murdering it.


Tamia does have a nice, voice, but she did mess up the melody at the end of the anthem. Oh well.

Meanwhile, that armed forces choir never got in tune.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Manu Ginobili is 25 and under nowadays I guess.


----------



## The_Franchise

My only prediction is that Yao will lose the tip.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Someone dunk already!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Beautiful dish from Yao to Kobe.


----------



## Ron Mexico

very sloppy so far, it looks like everybody is hesitating


----------



## Captain Obvious

Shaq Fu!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Shaqqq!!


----------



## socco

That was a sweet play by Kobe, nice lefty.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaqs ft??? :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer

AHAHAHAHAHH @ FT! lol :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

5 minutes in to the game and Yao has already been dunked on.


----------



## ChiBron

AI to James


----------



## LuolDeng

LeBron gets wayyyy up for the oop.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Oooh Shaq picked Kobe's pocket!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade and J.O. are in!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

Duncan for three?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

lol @ Yao Ming even getting posterized in all-star games.


----------



## HallOfFamer

TD with a big quarter already.

Lebrons Passing!


----------



## ChiBron

TD makes a 3. He's off to a good start.

LeBron with a beautiful pass


----------



## JNice

:laugh: @ Shaq's free throw. He is one big funny dude.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Duncan leading fast breaks and hitting threes? WowZAz! He'll probably have a real nice 1st half, and not play much in the 2nd half. Popovich will rest him. I can't wait for Manu to get in the game.


----------



## O2K

lebron is simply amazing, so is duncan with the three, spurs fans can only hope thats a one time thing, no need for duncan to go three point crazy


----------



## MiamiHeat03

his FT shooting was hilarious!!

lets see him doing that for the Heat.


----------



## Yao Mania

Everyone's playing too unselfish right now, someone's gotta take more shots and open things up!


----------



## JNice

MiamiHeat03 said:


> his FT shooting was hilarious!!
> 
> lets see him doing that for the Heat.


Hey, he might as well. His % couldn't get much worse.


----------



## Ron Mexico

off-topic

I thought TNT had the western finals not the east??? I guess it's changed now


----------



## Chris Bosh #4

Wow Beyonce looked stunning :yes: :biggrin: :groucho:


----------



## Ravnos

lol @ Amare


----------



## Ghost

Shaq is so far Playing the Best out of all of them IMO.


----------



## jaja

"Charles Barkley was a great player, but his time has passed -- he's done," said Michelle Carter, Vince's mother. "I'm sure he was hired to be Charles Barkley, but there are others who speak much better. I know negativity sells, but that says a lot about not just the NBA and the media, but where our society has come.

"I was a teacher for 20 years, and I could easily be critical of Charles Barkley, because the man can't speak three sentences without destroying the language. It's an embarrassment as an African-American to listen to this supposedly college-educated man, and his grammar is so atrocious. Through all of the years of criticism, all of the garbage, we've had to become very thick-skinned."

sboydell, she actually said this. when?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

The Matrix is killn it!!!


----------



## ChiBron

WTF? Another timeout


----------



## JNice

Amare getting packed by Shaq then ripped by JO. :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nash is so amazing. He just plays at a tempo so much faster than anyone else, and gets everyone open dunks or jumpshots.


----------



## HallOfFamer

sboydell said:


> off-topic
> 
> I thought TNT had the western finals not the east??? I guess it's changed now



maybe they switch every year.


----------



## socco

jaja said:


> "Charles Barkley was a great player, but his time has passed -- he's done," said Michelle Carter, Vince's mother. "I'm sure he was hired to be Charles Barkley, but there are others who speak much better. I know negativity sells, but that says a lot about not just the NBA and the media, but where our society has come.
> 
> "I was a teacher for 20 years, and I could easily be critical of Charles Barkley, because the man can't speak three sentences without destroying the language. It's an embarrassment as an African-American to listen to this supposedly college-educated man, and his grammar is so atrocious. Through all of the years of criticism, all of the garbage, we've had to become very thick-skinned."
> 
> sboydell, she actually said this. when?


Yeah she said that. Must've been recently. I just read it in a local paper today.


----------



## Yao Mania

Everything's playing D! I guess it's in their instincts...
Nash heading towards 10+ assists, again.


----------



## HallOfFamer

That West lineup on the floor would be amazing if it were an actual team

PG - Nash
SG - Allen
SF - Marion
PF - Dirk
C - Amare


Just Imagine Ray Ray chucking up all those 3s instead of Q.


----------



## reHEATed

uck. Wallace couldnt finish the perfect wade setup


----------



## Ravnos

lol @ Amare again.


----------



## HallOfFamer

JNice said:


> Amare getting packed by Shaq then ripped by JO. :laugh:



Now a charge, on tof of his dunk performance last night. :laugh: :no:


----------



## reHEATed

Jermaine is shooting too much, and Amare is a turnover machine


----------



## ChiBron

jaja said:


> "Charles Barkley was a great player, but his time has passed -- he's done," said Michelle Carter, Vince's mother. "I'm sure he was hired to be Charles Barkley, but there are others who speak much better. I know negativity sells, but that says a lot about not just the NBA and the media, but where our society has come.
> 
> "I was a teacher for 20 years, and I could easily be critical of Charles Barkley, because the man can't speak three sentences without destroying the language. It's an embarrassment as an African-American to listen to this supposedly college-educated man, and his grammar is so atrocious. Through all of the years of criticism, all of the garbage, we've had to become very thick-skinned."


Charles hasn't stopped [edit] abt today's NBA for at least 2 years now. About time somebody said it. I applaud VC's mom. Negativity is only good to an extent b4 it becomes annoying. And Charles has become annoying.


----------



## Ghost

Who do you posters thinkk is playing the best in the game after 1 quater.


----------



## O2K

i thought the first quarter was sub-par


----------



## jvanbusk

Ghost said:


> Who do you posters thinkk is playing the best in the game after 1 quater.


Allen Iverson from the East.

Tim Duncan from the West.


----------



## Yao Mania

1st Q was pretty boring... let's hope everyone's warmed up for the 2nd Q.
Bring back the dunkers! (T-Mac, Kobe, Vince)


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Duncan is the MVP so far with 7 points, 5 boards. Lebron has 6 points, 4 boards. Iverson has 5 assists.


----------



## Ron Mexico

jaja said:


> "Charles Barkley was a great player, but his time has passed -- he's done," said Michelle Carter, Vince's mother. "I'm sure he was hired to be Charles Barkley, but there are others who speak much better. I know negativity sells, but that says a lot about not just the NBA and the media, but where our society has come.
> 
> "I was a teacher for 20 years, and I could easily be critical of Charles Barkley, because the man can't speak three sentences without destroying the language. It's an embarrassment as an African-American to listen to this supposedly college-educated man, and his grammar is so atrocious. Through all of the years of criticism, all of the garbage, we've had to become very thick-skinned."
> 
> sboydell, she actually said this. when?


yeah it was about 2 weeks ago she made the comment, I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## reHEATed

Ghost said:


> Who do you posters thinkk is playing the best in the game after 1 quater.


Duncan for west
Lebron and Shaq for east


----------



## HallOfFamer

O2K said:


> i thought the first quarter was sub-par



Yep, only thing that really stoodout was AIs and Lebrons 2 man game.


----------



## ChiBron

Ghost said:


> Who do you posters thinkk is playing the best in the game after 1 quater.


I thought TD looked the best of the lot.

Popovich put the bench in way too early, IMO. Kobe-T-mac were barely on the floor for abt 4 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen

Teams are actually out there playing. This should be a good game.


----------



## italianBBlover

O2K said:


> so is duncan with the three, spurs fans can only hope thats a one time thing, no need for duncan to go three point crazy


Why not ? I would be happy if Timmy will develop a good 3 shot :yes: 

The american Nowitzki :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer

This second unit East squad is :sour:


----------



## socco

Big Ben!


----------



## reHEATed

again...damn wallace finish these perfect dishes


----------



## ChiBron

Not much action so far.


----------



## O2K

italianBBlover said:


> Why not ? I would be happy if Timmy will develop a good 3 shot :yes:
> 
> The american Nowitzki :laugh:



if he developed one it would be amazing, but regardless last thing you want is duncan hanging around the three point line for a whole game..... one or two is fine but three point happy is not.....



heres a question: has anyone ever got a DNP during an all-star game?


----------



## futuristxen

HallOfFamer said:


> This second unit East squad is :sour:


Agreed. SGV needs to find a better mix.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao's playing well! JO can't handle him! :yes: 

Vince needs to go back into the game NOW!

And any suprise that big Z hasn't touched the floor yet? :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs

ugh, watching the East reserves laying bricks is killing me.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Pierece, Jamison, and Z need to get some time in there. Everyone on the West has had time.


----------



## jaja

SPMJ said:


> Charles hasn't stopped [edit] abt today's NBA for at least 2 years now. About time somebody said it. I applaud VC's mom. Negativity is only good to an extent b4 it becomes annoying. And Charles has become annoying.


yeah, her comments are dead on


----------



## futuristxen

HallOfFamer said:


> Pierece, Jamison, and Z need to get some time in there. Everyone on the West has had time.


I bet we see them in the 3rd quarter. And unless any of them get hot, that will be it.


----------



## Ron Mexico

will the East score 100??


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Gilbert 0-4.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade with the oop to Hill!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

NOOOOOOOOOICE! :yes:


----------



## reHEATed

wohoo...go hill. Finally a capable offensive player to finish wade's passes


----------



## Captain Obvious

Grant throws down the alley oop! I never thought I'd see that again!


----------



## ChiBron

Is it just me or are the coaches calling too many timeouts? 

And where's Kobe?


----------



## futuristxen

Not very much fast breaking going on in this game. The transition defense has been pretty good.


----------



## crimsonice

man.. this game is boring, get VC and AI in there...


----------



## Yao Mania

SPMJ said:


> Is it just me or are the coaches calling too many timeouts?
> 
> And where's Kobe?


I think they're mandatory for commercial breaks

Grant Hill for MVP! And not to be a homer but Yao's showing everyone his passing touch tonight


----------



## MiamiHeat03

SPMJ said:


> Is it just me or are the coaches calling too many timeouts?
> 
> And where's Kobe?


resting his knees.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Yao Ming quietly having a very good game statistically. 5 points and 5 rebounds, but also 4 assists. Ray Allen leads all scorers with 9. Yao and Duncan lead with 5 rebounds. Iverson leads in assists with 5.


----------



## HKF

I can't wait till Howard, Okafor and Bosh are in this game (oh and Artest and Richard Jefferson). 

Jamison an all-star. Lucky mofo.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Having AI in the game makes everything so much more exciting.


----------



## reHEATed

damn lewis. Its an all star game. Let AI go there


----------



## Ron Mexico

the wizards are represting tonight a combined 0-5 for their all stars


----------



## DuMa

SPMJ said:


> Is it just me or are the coaches calling too many timeouts?
> 
> And where's Kobe?


trying to avoid the denver boos :laugh: 
remember he had to play in denver 2 times he was accused of rape? never heard more boos in his life in those 2 games


----------



## reHEATed

hmm..... go east. Pop needs to put back duncan


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Yes Jamison scored, Washington is no longer scoreless.


----------



## Ron Mexico

West 2nd unit sucks


----------



## reHEATed

Shanghai Kid said:


> Yes Jamison scored, Washington is no longer scoreless.


thank iverson


----------



## ChiBron

AI is making everything happen out there. He's the early MVP candidate.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

hahaha a 17-0 run by the East.

this 7 point lead is only a 1/2 lead.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

wadeshaqeddie said:


> thank iverson


Well duh, how else was Jamison going to score? :yes: 

The All-Star game is perfect for Iverson, I think he'll win MVP.


----------



## reHEATed

Shanghai Kid said:


> The All-Star game is perfect for Iverson, I think he'll win MVP.


yep. Hes the early favorite


----------



## Yao Mania

They made a good point about the denver altitude, maybe that's why there isn't as much fast breaks out there.


----------



## futuristxen

pretty good mix out there right now for the east.

Dope AI commercial.


----------



## O2K

17-0 run and its still sort of boring, not normal all-star action, its sort of like a regular game, for those who say theres too much flashiness in all-star weekend, well it seems as if thats what it needs is flashiness..... just take out the singing


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Kobe is still the best guard in the league.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kb8!!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico

Iverson is way underrated


----------



## socco

oh god!


----------



## HallOfFamer

holy Crap Vc! Wowowowo!

edit: I guess we cant do no more caps anymore


----------



## ChiBron

VC with the play of the game


----------



## Captain Obvious

Vince stole his cousin's dunk!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Thatr Vince Dunk Is Better Than Tmac!!!!!!!!!
Wow.


----------



## DuMa

holy **** vc


----------



## Ron Mexico

Vince Carter stole that bOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, 


still impressive though


----------



## Drewbs

Holy Vince Carter! Much better than Tmac EVER did it.


----------



## JNice

Vince, no originality. That is Tmac's move.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a dunk by vince. He needs to go back into the dunk contest


----------



## futuristxen

Vc!


----------



## socco

JNice said:


> Vince, no originality. That is Tmac's move.


lol


----------



## reHEATed

one handed also. Play of da game


----------



## Baron Davis

That was an exclamation point. A lot more exciting than how T-Mac did it.


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe playing great as well.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think Kobe is a sleeper for MVP also.


----------



## DuMa

VC could always do it with authority. thats what makes him stand out in dunking ability


----------



## HallOfFamer

That move was the highlight of the night so far. DAMMNNNNNNN!

AI player of the half. Duncan pretty good for the West. Kobe with a nice stretch at the end of 2nd.


----------



## JNice

Grant Hill needs to take over the 2nd half.


----------



## O2K

ai will win mvp.... i guess thats 5 straight years for that one poster....


----------



## Ghost

I say Iverson for MVP so far in the game.


----------



## Charlotte_______

how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.


----------



## futuristxen

Watching that dunk, I don't know if VC can get up as high as Josh Smith. He got up pretty high. But Josh Smith was flying last night.


----------



## JNice

Charlotte_______ said:


> how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.



And he did it in more traffic.


----------



## socco

Charlotte_______ said:


> how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.


Vince's was definately better but T-Mac did it first.


----------



## Yao Mania

That VC dunk was tight! That made the game 10x better

Taking into consideration his elevation, catching it w/ one hand and throwing it down like he did, that was better than T-Mac's dunk. But you gotta give credit to the originater, he blew everyone away when he first did it.


----------



## Hov

That Vince dunk was just.. 
WOW.
That would get a 50 in the dunk contest the way he caught it that far back and threw it down.

I'm surprised Kobe hasn't been getting booed anytime he gets the ball though.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Charlotte_______ said:


> how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.



Just my opinion, but this one looked harder, flasher, and he also got higher up. It also looked cleaner as a 1 handed dunk.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Shanghai Kid said:


> I think Kobe is a sleeper for MVP also.


Yeah, he really put his stamp on the end of the half. I think Duncan's the favorite for the west, but I don't think he'll play much in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen

Charlotte_______ said:


> how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.


No he didn't. Jamal Crawford did it before T-Mac. And he didn't wait for an all-star game to do it.


----------



## jaja

Charlotte_______ said:


> how is it more exciting? T-Macs was better and plus he thought of it.


im sure VC has done it before. i wouldnt say tmac thought of it first. you cant tell since they have likely practiced so many dunks in thier time


----------



## JNice

great leeann rhimes ... woo-hoo ... somebody shoot me.

time for a smoke


----------



## HallOfFamer

The NBA is marketed as a hip hop product, yet they have Metallica intros last night, now country music at halftime.

Identity Crisis?


----------



## thegza

You've got to like that dunk by Vice. He saw the open lane but quickly looked away to bounce it off the glass for the one handed jam. The dunk itself was sick enough, but the elevation and air that he was was simply amazing. It was just vintage stuff by the man himself.

Vinsanity is back!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

The entertainment sucks!!!


----------



## Hov

Also they need to put Kobe and TMac in at the same time for a long period of time.

Seems like Pop is going with either Kobe or TMac when playing them.


----------



## DuMa

country music? WTF


----------



## Yao Mania

futuristxen said:


> No he didn't. Jamal Crawford did it before T-Mac. And he didn't wait for an all-star game to do it.


T-Mac did it back when he was a Raptor
http://origin.nba.com/0001Video/mcgrady_dunk_1_cc1002.avi


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Country music? WTF, are NBA execs stupid?


----------



## DuMa

Hov said:


> Also they need to put Kobe and TMac in at the same time for a long period of time.
> 
> Seems like Pop is going with either Kobe or TMac when playing them.


they probably cant stand each other


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Vince should of windmill that, it would of been crazy


----------



## ChiBron

Thank God i got TIVO a couple of days ago. Can see that VC play a million times now. That was [edit] believable :jawdrop:! Slightly better then T-mac's a 3 years ago.


----------



## DuMa

More Country Music 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JNice

DuMa said:


> they probably cant stand each other


Actually, they are good friends. Which makes the Tmac / Kobe threads ironic.


----------



## qwerty

That little guy dancing in the backround is the best part of the entire half time show.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Wow

Who Listens To Country Music And Watch Basketball?


----------



## jaja

HallOfFamer said:


> The NBA is marketed as a hip hop product, yet they have Metallica intros last night, now country music at halftime.
> 
> Identity Crisis?


further sign the NBA is seen as too black so they are trying to move away from hip hop. this is crzy. will they have 50 cent at the daytona 500


----------



## Hov

DuMa said:


> they probably cant stand each other


Nah, they're actually friends off the court. :wink:

I read it in a Kobe biography a long time ago.


----------



## Ravnos

Karl Malone?


----------



## ATLien

WTF!? Country music??!!! :no:


----------



## hobojoe

futuristxen said:


> No he didn't. Jamal Crawford did it before T-Mac. And he didn't wait for an all-star game to do it.


 That's partially correct. Jamal Crawford was the first to alley-oop it to himself, but he didn't throw it off the backboard, he threw it up in the air then dunked it in. I think it's safe to say Carter got up higher and threw it down with more authority than either of T-Mac's, but McGrady did it first and did it in more traffic. I bet you anything T-Mac will do something in the 2nd half to try and upstage his cousin.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Save the All-Star game get rid of the country music!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

This is unbelievable.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe and Tmac arent on the floor a lot probably cause theyd rather have Nash at PG.

Just move Tmac to SF!

West second half unit should be:

Nash
Kobe
Tmac
Garnett
Duncan


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> That's partially correct. Jamal Crawford was the first to alley-oop it to himself, but he didn't throw it off the backboard, he threw it up in the air then dunked it in. I think it's safe to say Carter got up higher and threw it down with more authority than either of T-Mac's, but McGrady did it first and did it in more traffic. I bet you anything T-Mac will do something in the 2nd half to try and upstage his cousin.



I hear he's got a off-the-bounce backflip dunk lined up.


----------



## Ron Mexico

JNice said:


> Actually, they are good friends. Which makes the Tmac / Kobe threads ironic.


I know just because fans don't like each other doesn't mean they don't. its the case in all sports


----------



## MiamiHeat03

are we in Dallas?


----------



## Burn

What the hell...why would this be the halftime act, ever


----------



## reHEATed

wtf....more?


----------



## JNice

What's next, Dolly Parton?


----------



## D-Wade

Gilbert Arenas & Amare Stoudemire should not be let back in the game. Both of them were just chucking up jump shots & playing very selfish basketball. 

And LeBron James is playing pretty selfish as expected. It seems to me like he's more concerned with winning the MVP than having fun.


----------



## HallOfFamer

At least have Nelly and Tim McGraw, JEEEEEZ! :laugh: 

WTF is that guy wearing? MY GODDD, Im dying here. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise

What's funny is that half the people in Denver know the lyrics!


----------



## Charlotte_______

whos the midget?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I hate pop music but I would take anyone on the TRL roster over this BS!!!


----------



## X-Factor

The game has been very entertaining to watch thus far, especially the begining when they were trying to get the crowd into it, but since then it looks like they trying to win the game. The high point was obviously the sick dunk by VC. Hopefully some one can pull something spectacular out of their hat in the second half. The entertainment has been atrocious both before the game and during half time. Destiny's Child is bearable to listen to every now and then but they sang "Solider" horrifically. Stick to lip sinking we only want to see you dance anyway. LeAnne Rhymes could have sang her song as perfectly as possible and it still would have sucked.


----------



## Yao Mania

http://www.nba.com/games/20050220/ESTWST/livestats.html

minutes are verrrry even so far (with Iverson being the exception), the coaches really did plan this out.


----------



## Baron Davis

LOL @ who's singing now.


----------



## The_Franchise

"The big black cowboy"... this is awesome.


----------



## HallOfFamer

holy freaking crap, I just noticed a midget, omfg omfg!!!! 
Rapping Cowboy? HOLY CRAP...


BEST HALFTIME SHOW EVER.!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


im seriously laughing hard righ tnow.


----------



## spongyfungy

country rap. ok...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Hillbilly rapper??? :laugh:


----------



## DuMa

Ravnos said:


> Karl Malone?


yeah where is that *******?


----------



## Charlotte_______

ok a black cowboy who speaks spanish?? 

W
T
F


----------



## Laker Freak

Just when you thought the halftime show couldn't get any worse.


----------



## ATLien

LMAO a cowboy rapper


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow....and I was just saying "I don't think the halftime show could get any worse than the pre-game show".....

The NBA always manages to show every other sport up in having the worst entertainment acts.


----------



## Hov

:laugh:


----------



## DuMa

I OFFICIALLY HATE NELLY NOW

he started this ridiculous trend


----------



## Ron Mexico

wtf a rapping cowboy 

PLEASE STOP NOW........... I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING


----------



## thrillhouse

who thought of this halftime show? :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk

Wow, LOL.

That halftime show just made my day. How hilarious is that....


----------



## Sir Patchwork

These are the kind of halftime tragedies that _really_need to be prevented. I am utterly disgusted.


----------



## X-Factor

This entertainment is pretty unexpected... the entertainment bookie is gonna be looking for a new job.


----------



## HallOfFamer

funniest halftime show ever! :laugh: 

I give it a 10/10, an A+, wow, awesome show.

You cant beat a singing midget and a black rapping cowboy show speaks spanish. :laugh:


----------



## Baron Davis

Worst halftime show ever.


----------



## Yao Mania

HallOfFamer said:


> funniest halftime show ever! :laugh:
> 
> I give it a 10/10, an A+, wow, awesome show.
> 
> You cant beat a singing midget and a black rapping cowboy show speaks spanish. :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

that was hilarious

the nba has serious image problems


----------



## Ron Mexico

spongyfungy said:


> country rap. ok...



how the hell did you get carter's dunk into your avatar so fast


----------



## Nephets

I'd rather them focus the cameras on a single advertisement than watch another non-basketball relevant halftime show.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

"something something something something something salad
you thought you had the answer but the answer wasn't valid" 

pitiful.


----------



## Captain Obvious

You can't be surprised that this is the kind of crap we're stuck with. This is all backlash from Janet Jackson and The Fight. The NBA has an image problem. Even though a lot of the fans would enjoy some rappers out there Stern knows that country music won't offend anybody. Plus, the game is in Denver.


----------



## Baron Davis

lol @ Charles comments on the singing.

"This ain't no Nascar race, this is a hip-hop weekend."


----------



## HallOfFamer

Baron Davis said:


> lol @ Charles comment on the singing.


HAHAHAHAHH!
"Whoever prepared the halftime show, better get their resume ready" :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I seriously never laughed so hard during a halftime show.


----------



## DuMa

A SHAQ Reality show? SWEET!


----------



## reHEATed

Shaq is pure enertainment


----------



## HallOfFamer

DuMa said:


> A SHAQ Reality show? SWEET!


Looks more like a Verizon cell phone thing.

Doug Christie and his wife will have a reality show on VH1 though. :no:


----------



## GNG

The 2005 NBA All-Star Halftime Show.

Starring Lee Ann Rhimes and Big and Rich with a midget and a black guy with an identity crisis.

Directed by Ed Wood, Jr.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Shaq is pure enertainment


That Shaq Vcast bit was better then the halftime show!!!


----------



## O2K

i missed the halftime show what happened?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

O2K said:


> i missed the halftime show what happened?


Country music...


----------



## O2K

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Country music...



oh whats all this i hear about midgets? was it midget porn?


----------



## MLKG

Country music at half time and NOFX playing in the Tracy/Vince highlight package. Weird.


----------



## DuMa

O2K said:


> i missed the halftime show what happened?


lucky *******


----------



## HallOfFamer

O2K said:


> i missed the halftime show what happened?


Comedy. Pure Comedy.

You missed the funniest thing the NBA has ever done.


----------



## Laker Freak

Slow start, kind of sloppy.


----------



## spongyfungy

sboydell said:


> how the hell did you get carter's dunk into your avatar so fast


I made it it. :biggrin: 

I have 28 dunks from the all-star rookie game and all the dunks from the dunk contest made into gifs. You know me!


----------



## Laker Freak

>



Wow fast.


----------



## HallOfFamer

spongyfungy said:


> I made it it. :biggrin:
> 
> I have 28 dunks from the all-star rookie game and all the dunks from the dunk contest made into gifs. You know me!



Are you capturing it on that HTPC you made?


----------



## spongyfungy

How is that not a travel!! AI!!



HallOfFamer said:


> Are you capturing it on that HTPC you made?


I haven't hooked it all up yet. chip missing :sad:


----------



## qwerty

Anyone else see iverson walk like 8 feet? Gotta call that.


----------



## jvanbusk

I believe I just saw Allen Iverson take roughly 12 steps without dribbling the basketball. I love the All-Star game.


----------



## Charlotte_______

toooooooo many 3's 

no one wants to see this


----------



## Turkish Delight

Iverson looking like the MVP so far.
Comeone Steve Nash!


----------



## GNG

O2K said:


> i missed the halftime show what happened?


A concert straight from Nashville, followed by full-out ******* bedlam.


----------



## spongyfungy

Come on Collins. Watch what you say. Wolves no. 1 in the *east *last year?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Damn, so it was Peja who they were talking about. I guess it wasnt Boozer.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Peja and Bobby Jackson for Lamar Odom :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

why in the world did bron fade away...he was wide open


----------



## Laker Freak

The Lakers better not trade Odom unless they get Boozer first.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I wanted something different


----------



## HallOfFamer

Laker Freak said:


> The Lakers better not trade Odom unless they get Boozer first.



The frontcourt gets a lot worse with this trade.


----------



## Laker Freak

Why does LeBron always do that same dunk?

I know he can do so much more.


----------



## ChiBron

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I wanted something different


Yeah, and a better camera angle too.


----------



## GNG

LeBron with the same ol' tomahawk.  I hate that boring-assed dunk.

Flu or no flu, you have to do something more than that. He might have the dullest signature dunk ever for a wing player of his popularity.


----------



## Captain Obvious

wadeshaqeddie said:


> why in the world did bron fade away...he was wide open


He fades on all of his shots. It's one of the things he needs to work on.


----------



## HallOfFamer

wadeshaqeddie said:
 

> why in the world did bron fade away...he was wide open


Same thing I was gonna say, and why didnt he bust a 360 or somethign on that breakaway dunk.


----------



## O2K

im actually starting to doubt the creativity that lebron has........ i hope god doesnt smite me


----------



## ATLien

That LeBron dunk was whack


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Nice steal by Lebron, theres that dunk we all know and love.


----------



## Yao Mania

boooo to Lebron! That's exactly why he SHOULDN'T be in the dunk contest, no creativity at all!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Yao Mania said:


> boooo to Lebron! That's exactly why he SHOULDN'T be in the dunk contest, no creativity at all!!


Before the dunk contest last night, people were saying the same thing about JSmooth.

"Hes only an in game dunker"


----------



## GNG

HallOfFamer said:


> Before the dunk contest last night, people were saying the same thing about JSmooth.


Yeah, _dumb_ people were saying that. :laugh:


----------



## HKF

HallOfFamer said:


> Before the dunk contest last night, people were saying the same thing about JSmooth.
> 
> "Hes only an in game dunker"


Nope. If you've seen Josh Smith play in these games, they are not all the same kinds of dunks. He throws down some nasty jams. Lebron does the same dunk over and over again. 

That's why he is not entering the Slam Dunk contest, because he's *gasp* not the best dunker and he doesn't want to lose. It's not a shock really.


----------



## spongyfungy

You know that Heineken commercial? You would have thought the wtc was being attacked. A little too dramatic for a silly commercial.


----------



## BG7

HallOfFamer said:


> Before the dunk contest last night, people were saying the same thing about JSmooth.
> 
> "Hes only an in game dunker"


I said he would win.


----------



## HallOfFamer

The Wizards back in, expect the West to get a big lead again, lol.


----------



## O2K

is it just me or tracy mcgrady really quiet in this game?


----------



## JNice

O2K said:


> is it just me or tracy mcgrady really quiet in this game?



Just pulled a nasty cross-over.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

LOL at the guy who said Ginobili made that crossover


----------



## Yao Mania

O2K said:


> is it just me or tracy mcgrady really quiet in this game?


you can tell he's trying to make something happen.

And what was w/ KG's reaction after the goaltend? In an all-star game?? :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

Wow just checked the stats and AI is 4-12.


----------



## Nique21

O2K said:


> is it just me or tracy mcgrady really quiet in this game?


Well he has 6 Points, 4 Rebounds and 5 Assists

Not bad


----------



## Ron Mexico

HallOfFamer said:


> The Wizards back in, expect the West to get a big lead again, lol.


funny because there now up by 5 with them in


----------



## HallOfFamer

Wow, this second unit for the East has picked it up, big change from the last time they were on the floor


----------



## Laker Freak

Can an honest Wizard fan tell me if Arenas was trying to bank that shot.


----------



## O2K

Nique21 said:


> Well he has 6 Points, 4 Rebounds and 5 Assists
> 
> Not bad



not too shabby.... he's doing it within the offense 

[email protected] 4-12, i thought he was doing better than that


----------



## MLKG

In a shocking twist, Dirk is the only one playing D.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Popovich told Duncan and Garnett that they're done for the night.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Mike luvs KG said:


> In a shocking twist, Dirk is the only one playing D.


That is something Dirk has been doing all year. It takes longer for defense to be noticed, since you can't really track it with stats. Dirk's defense has been really good this year.


----------



## qwerty

Ilgauskas bringing the ball up the court was pretty amusing.


----------



## JNice

Nique21 said:


> Well he has 6 Points, 4 Rebounds and 5 Assists
> 
> Not bad



Has anyone ever had a triple double in the All-Star game?


----------



## Drewbs

Sir Patchwork said:


> That is something Dirk has been doing all year. It takes longer for defense to be noticed, since you can't really track it with stats. Dirk's defense has been really good this year.


In Dirks situation, he HAS to play D, or else the Mavs are done.


----------



## O2K

JNice said:


> Has anyone ever had a triple double in the All-Star game?



i believe jordan is the only player to have a triple double


----------



## Yao Mania

Mike luvs KG said:


> In a shocking twist, Dirk is the only one playing D.


D stands for Dirk!


----------



## futuristxen

JNice said:


> Has anyone ever had a triple double in the All-Star game?


No. Though the Big O came really close several times, with huge monster games.


----------



## HallOfFamer

AI with a bad shooting night, but has 8asst and 4 stls. Sager said that Duncan wont play again, if the East holds onto the lead, looks like IosimCash is right for the 5th straight year.


----------



## HKF

Drewbs said:


> In Dirks situation, he HAS to play D, or else the Mavs are done.


Dampier has been pretty good defensively for the Mavs, as has Terry and Harris.


----------



## DuMa

futuristxen said:


> No. Though the Big O came really close several times, with huge monster games.


Jordan did it in 1997. Glen rice got MVP though


----------



## futuristxen

O2K said:


> i believe jordan is the only player to have a triple double


Correction. This is right. I missed it when I was looking earlier because Glen Rice won the MVP that year.


----------



## HallOfFamer

futuristxen said:


> No. Though the Big O came really close several times, with huge monster games.


http://www.nba.com/jordan/list_honors.html

MJ has



> Recorded only triple-double in All-Star Game history, with 14 points, 11 rebounds and 11 assists, in the 1997 NBA All-Star Game in Cleveland


----------



## Captain Obvious

Laker Freak said:


> Can an honest Wizard fan tell me if Arenas was trying to bank that shot.


I'm no Wizard fan but I'm pretty sure he did that on purpose.


----------



## Drewbs

Kobe and Tmac obht need to come back in.


----------



## O2K

i have two questions:

has anyone ever had a technical in an all-star game?

and has anyone ever had a DNP for an all-star game?


----------



## Ron Mexico

why do Duncan and Garnett have the priviledge of sitting out? lots of people on the team are currently in playoff races


----------



## spongyfungy

Wade's dunk. meh. I'm too spoiled.


----------



## DuMa

Yao :laugh: tried to go go behind the back


----------



## JNice

sboydell said:


> why do Duncan and Garnett have the priviledge of sitting out? lot's of people on the team are currently in playoff races


They've both had injuries.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

sboydell said:


> why do Duncan and Garnett have the priviledge of sitting out? lot's of people on the team are currently in playoff races


They said Duncan and Garnett are both nursing little injuries as well. It's no secret why Popovich would keep Duncan out, that's his player, and he needs rest, but I don't know about Garnett.


----------



## Ron Mexico

JNice said:


> They've both had injuries.


oh okay that explains it


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao for MVP!!

This is where the game gets good, interesting to see who Pops will play


----------



## Nique21

So far Iverson, Duncan and LeBron are the Top 3 MVP Candidates for the All-Star Game so far it seems...


----------



## futuristxen

So who do you guys have for MVP so far?

Right now it's looking like Lebron and AI. But the game is just begging for someone to take over. Maybe Shaq comes in in the final 8 minutes and wins it.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

If Lebron gets a couple more buckets and the East win he's MVP


----------



## JNice

Anyone could win it right now. Whoever gets hot in the next few minutes.


----------



## Nique21

LMAO at Shaq saying he is impressed with Carmello in this All-Star Game


----------



## Drewbs

7 mins left and Ginobli and Rashard Lewis are still in there?


----------



## Pacers Fan

How is the East ahead?


----------



## DaBullz

Iverson ROCKS.


----------



## DaBullz

C'mon guests, it costs nothing to register!


----------



## GNG

Kobe trying to be like TMac...

Annnnnnd...failing.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Amare!


----------



## HallOfFamer

DaBullz said:


> C'mon guests, it costs nothing to register!



Except their souls...MWAHAHA!

If Duncan doesnt come back in and the west wins, Kobe will be MVP.

AMAREEEEE!!!!

First it was Nash, now he needs Kobe, cant he do somethign great on his own. :wink:


----------



## Nique21

Figures, here goes Kobe trying his best to win MVP


----------



## JNice

Nice by Amare. He should have done that last night.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Wade can stop Kobe Bryant.


----------



## HKF

rawse said:


> Kobe trying to be like TMac...
> 
> Annnnnnd...failing.


Damn you. Leave him alone. :wink:


----------



## Drewbs

Nique21 said:


> Figures, here goes Kobe trying his best to win MVP


you mean by getting the West closer?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I wish they would stop showing the fans and celebrities reactions after every dunk or nice play. It makes me think I'm missing something. They should just keep the camera on the game until dead balls or timeouts.


----------



## Yao Mania

I expect Amareca to pop up any minute now...

nice dunk though


----------



## futuristxen

Pacers Fan said:


> How is the East ahead?


Why is the sky blue?
Why is water wet?


----------



## GNG

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Damn you. Leave him alone. :wink:


Nothin' but love for the All-Stars tonight. I just had to say something before Jewelz did. 

Awesome alley-oop dunk by Amare.


----------



## JNice

futuristxen said:


> Why is water wet?


Because it is water. Duh.


----------



## DaBullz

HallOfFamer said:


> Except their souls...MWAHAHA!
> 
> If Duncan doesnt come back in and the west wins, Kobe will be MVP.
> 
> AMAREEEEE!!!!
> 
> First it was Nash, now he needs Kobe, cant he do somethign great on his own. :wink:


Shameless plug.

:biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs

rawse said:


> Nothin' but love for the All-Stars tonight. I just had to say something before Jewelz did.


You succeded. Nice job. lol great avatar


----------



## futuristxen

JNice said:


> Because it is water. Duh.


Exactly.


----------



## HallOfFamer

DaBullz said:


> Shameless plug.
> 
> :biggrin:


I agree though, the 18 guests viewing need to register...NOW!


----------



## JNice

Here wo go ... Bryant's gonna play some D and try and get himself on the All-Defensive team again.


----------



## sMaK

Dwade


----------



## reHEATed

Dwade in dbl figures


----------



## spongyfungy

Yeah. Why can't lebron do that?


----------



## Nique21

Haha! McGrady = CLANK!!!

Amare = Stuffed!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Wade...


----------



## spongyfungy

yeah alright Tmac....


----------



## HallOfFamer

HA! Youll never do it better than your cousin!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Wade starting to ball hog.


----------



## Laker Freak

Tracy trying to out do Vince. :biggrin: 

BTW where is Carter?


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> HA! Youll never do it better than your cousin!


It was a tribute to the Iceman. How respectful.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wade is ****ing awesome. This is top talent he's playing against.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Why isn't Vince in there right now? oh wait...forgot who was coaching


----------



## JNice

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Why isn't Vince in there right now? oh wait...forgot who was coaching



Maybe he got upset with the coaching and decided to quit. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

It looks like the Iverson MVP pick is right on. How does that guy predict these things?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Shanghai why are so mad at Wade?

he is not ballhogging.

as of a matter of fact i got tired of Arenas trying to shoot jumpshots like he was practicing.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Iverson or LeBron if he scores again


----------



## Laker Freak

Bring back KG and Duncan.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Shanghai why are so mad at Wade?
> 
> he is not ballhogging.
> 
> as of a matter of fact i got tired of Arenas trying to shoot jumpshots like he was practicing.


Whose mad at Wade? I saw you taking shots at Arenas all through out the thread. And Wade did ballhog on like 3 straight possessions there.


----------



## Yao Mania

JNice said:


> It was a tribute to the Iceman. How respectful.


 :laugh: And give T-Mac credit, he pulled it off when everyone was playing serious.

c'mon West let's make this close....


----------



## HallOfFamer

Sir Patchwork said:


> It looks like the Iverson MVP pick is right on. How does that guy predict these things?


Hes on the MVP committee.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron needs to look for 4 assists here down the stretch and 3 rebounds.


----------



## Nephets

Laker Freak said:


> Bring back KG and Duncan.


Not worth the risk, the game is initially pointless. Just a show for the fans.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Ray Allen makes 1 of those misses, hes the MVP, or at least a candidate.


----------



## JNice

hack-a-Shaq?


----------



## GNG

I wouldn't be surprised to see LeBron win the MVP. Iverson's shooting and turnovers could hurt.


----------



## JNice

Kobe is out there mugging people... err, playing his great defense.


----------



## Laker Freak

Nephets said:


> Not worth the risk, the game is initially pointless. Just a show for the fans.



And I'm a fan who wants to see the best.


----------



## reHEATed

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Why isn't Vince in there right now? oh wait...forgot who was coaching


yea. SVG has kept wade in in this final stretch. I think he has been very fair with minutes tonight though. Wade being in the entire 4th is really his only instance of playing his player too long, and wade didnt play 1 minute in the third.


----------



## dmilesai

Iverson has attempted some bad shots today, but most of his turnovers aren't his fault.


----------



## HallOfFamer

JNice said:


> Kobe is out there mugging people... err, playing his great defense.



You see it as mugging, everyone else sees it as All Defensive 1st team. HA! :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

They should just give the MVP to everyone on the east. You could literally just put the names in a hat. Completely balanced. No one really stood out.


----------



## Nephets

Laker Freak said:


> And I'm a fan who wants to see the best.


As I am too, but I'm also knowledgeable on basketball and you don't play guys playing with injuries for too long in the game considering it's a popularity, high scoring contest.

Pop knows what he's doing.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm leaning towards Iverson for MVP.


----------



## Drewbs

Ray Allen trying to take over... ugh.


----------



## HallOfFamer

futuristxen said:


> I'm leaning towards Iverson for MVP.


Same, with Bron coming second.


----------



## reHEATed

haha. Iveron did so much to draw that foul


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Iverson did that on purpose! To get to the line for more points


----------



## Pacers Fan

Shaq almost made a 3!


----------



## reHEATed

damn. If shaq made that 3 he would be mvp...ha


----------



## Nique21

Yes! East Rules Once Again...


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I think by keeping Duncan and Garnett out for the last 15 minutes of the game, Popovich has made his case for MVP of the east.


----------



## Nephets

wadeshaqeddie said:


> damn. If shaq made that 3 he would be mvp...ha


I wouldn't put it behind me, you're probably right.


----------



## JNice

Ironic ... the Diesel goes East, the East wins when everyone thought they'd get killed.


----------



## futuristxen

Let's see. We've got Shaq. We've got the Defending Champs. We've got the All-star game.

What more do you need?

Let's hear it for the Eastern Conference. Catches **** all year. But gets things done at the end of the day.

Eat **** West Coast. :biggrin:


----------



## O2K

i think itll go to iverson even though im pulling for lebron


----------



## Phenom Z28

Well...Vince should have had a chance to get the MVP...but nooooo.....


----------



## Drewbs

JNice said:


> Ironic ... the Diesel goes East, the East wins when everyone thought they'd get killed.


Um, also the fact taht Duncan and Garnett were on the bench the entire 4th might have something to do with it.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

MVP LeBron James 13 points 8 rebounds 6 assist 
MVP Iverson 15 points 4 rebounds 9 assist


----------



## Nephets

JNice said:


> Ironic ... the Diesel goes East, the East wins when everyone thought they'd get killed.


Shaq wasn't the reason why they won, everyone in the east did a good role, mainly Iverson, but they were all keys to victory.

If Duncan and KG were playing in the fourth the west would have won probably.


----------



## JNice

futuristxen said:


> Let's see. We've got Shaq. We've got the Defending Champs. We've got the All-star game.
> 
> What more do you need?
> 
> Let's hear it for the Eastern Conference. Catches **** all year. But gets things done at the end of the day.
> 
> Eat **** West Coast. :biggrin:


Yeah, eat stars West Coast!


----------



## reHEATed

Iverson


----------



## Nephets

JNice said:


> Yeah, eat stars West Coast!


 :laugh:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

2 more buckets for LeBron and he would've won it


----------



## futuristxen

AI back, like he never left!


----------



## HallOfFamer

futuristxen said:


> Let's see. We've got Shaq. We've got the Defending Champs. We've got the All-star game.
> 
> What more do you need?
> 
> Let's hear it for the Eastern Conference. Catches **** all year. But gets things done at the end of the day.
> 
> Eat **** West Coast. :biggrin:



*Siiiiigh* 

I guess we'll jsut have to settle for warm weather year round, not having to stay up late to watch a ball game, and hot chicks in skimpy clothing. :sad:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JNice said:


> Yeah, eat stars West Coast!


 :laugh:


----------



## Nique21

That Denver crowd blows, there are a scatter of boos just because the East won. Get over it losers :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

That was an OK all-star game. The high-point was VC's play. The passing was pretty mediocre. Same goes for the tempo. Lack of a true PG really hurt both teams from putting on a show. 

AI is deserving of the MVP. Congrats to him.


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> *Siiiiigh*
> 
> I guess we'll jsut have to settle for warm weather year round, not having to stay up late to watch a ball game, and hot chicks in skimpy clothing. :sad:



So you live in Florida too? Oh, zinger!


----------



## O2K

shaquille o neal the greatest player to ever play this game? wow


----------



## Nique21

HallOfFamer said:


> *Siiiiigh*
> 
> I guess we'll jsut have to settle for warm weather year round, not having to stay up late to watch a ball game, and hot chicks in skimpy clothing. :sad:


I'll gladly take the cold weather and hotter chicks

Have fun!


----------



## HKF

SPMJ said:


> That was an OK all-star game. The high-point was VC's play. The passing was pretty mediocre. Same goes for the tempo. Lack of a true PG really hurt both teams from putting on a show.
> 
> AI is deserving of the MVP. Congrats to him.


If you get Kidd in there along with Bibby next year, it will be a very good game.


----------



## reHEATed

JNice said:


> So you live in Florida too? Oh, zinger!


 :biggrin:


----------



## HallOfFamer

JNice said:


> So you live in Florida too? Oh, zinger!



Notice I said "hot chicks" not "old people"

ZING x 2!!!! WHOAAA!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

HallOfFamer said:


> *Siiiiigh*
> 
> I guess we'll jsut have to settle for warm weather year round, not having to stay up late to watch a ball game, and hot chicks in skimpy clothing. :sad:


That and the best teams and players in the league, it's a hard life. :laugh:


----------



## Nephets

JNice said:


> So you live in Florida too? Oh, zinger!


I love Florida, I go every year, but too much rain and all the hurricanes. :sour:


----------



## GNG

O2K said:


> shaquille o neal the greatest player to ever play this game? wow


He can't possibly think that.


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> Notice I said "hot chicks" not "old people"
> 
> ZING x 2!!!! WHOAAA!


 :laugh: 

Nothing wrong with a mature woman.


----------



## Ron Mexico

HallOfFamer said:


> *Siiiiigh*
> 
> I guess we'll jsut have to settle for warm weather year round, not having to stay up late to watch a ball game, and hot chicks in skimpy clothing. :sad:


Washington, Idaho, Wyoming, Oregon not part of the west anymore


----------



## futuristxen

HallOfFamer said:


> Notice I said "hot chicks" not "old people"
> 
> ZING x 2!!!! WHOAAA!



OH SNAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!
JNICE, you gonna let him do you like that?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Even TNT loves us more.

For you East Coasters: Law & Order
For us West Coasters: Rush Hour 

Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan will beat up those Law and Order pansies anyday!


----------



## DaBullz

I forgot to ask which side futuristxen would bet on so I could take the other side (and win).

:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

O2K said:


> shaquille o neal the greatest player to ever play this game? wow


Iverson said that. And according to the poll of players that was posted like a week back, he is the best player in the league right now. Even though they may not be true, its pretty obvious who the most respected player in the league is. Everybody loves the Diesel (except for that one guy in LA. Forgot his name)


----------



## Nique21

HallOfFamer said:


> Even TNT loves us more.
> 
> For you East Coasters: Law & Order
> For us West Coasters: Rush Hour
> 
> Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan will beat up those Law and Order pansies anyday!


Actually they love us more because Rush Hour was on in the East right before the All-Star Game

zinger...


----------



## futuristxen

HallOfFamer said:


> Even TNT loves us more.
> 
> For you East Coasters: Law & Order
> For us West Coasters: Rush Hour
> 
> Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan will beat up those Law and Order pansies anyday!


We already saw Rush Hour.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Nique21 said:


> Actually they love us more because Rush Hour was on in the East right before the All-Star Game
> 
> zinger...



It was on here too, but but....wait for it

We got Blue streak Right before it! You East Coasters are done!!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

HallOfFamer said:


> Even TNT loves us more.
> 
> For you East Coasters: Law & Order
> For us West Coasters: Rush Hour
> 
> Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan will beat up those Law and Order pansies anyday!


well they were showing Rush Hour before the ALL STAR Game.
Law & Order isnt so bad.


----------



## HallOfFamer

futuristxen said:


> We already saw Rush Hour.


Well, The Simpsons are on now and get this, its not even 9:00 yet. You guys better go to sleep soon!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Gilbert Arenas really made good on his MVP promise.


----------



## Nique21

HallOfFamer said:


> It was on here too, but but....wait for it
> 
> We got Blue streak Right before it! You East Coasters are done!!!!


Sorry, we got Blue Streak before Rush Hour....

Bring your reinforcements boys :yes:


----------



## Nique21

Oh yeah, have fun watching a Tape Delayed OSCARS

ZAZAZING!

I'll make sure to SPOIL it for you Westerners :yes: 

:biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Sir Patchwork said:


> Gilbert Arenas really made good on his MVP promise.


Don't worry. To Shanghai Kid he's an MVP. :rofl:


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> Well, The Simpsons are on now and get this, its not even 9:00 yet. You guys better go to sleep soon!


What is this, the Source awards? Everybody better chill before someone gets shot.


----------



## Yao Mania

Canada sucks, we got cut off from the MVP presentation to join a re-run Euro Soccer match "already in progess" :upset:


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Sir Patchwork said:


> Gilbert Arenas really made good on his MVP promise.


Next year.....next year my friend. :yes:


----------



## Nique21

Yao Mania said:


> Canada sucks, we got cut off from the MVP presentation to join a re-run Euro Soccer match "already in progess" :upset:


Well, Blame Canada :no:


----------



## O2K

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Iverson said that. And according to the poll of players that was posted like a week back, he is the best player in the league right now. Even though they may not be true, its pretty obvious who the most respected player in the league is. Everybody loves the Diesel (except for that one guy in LA. Forgot his name)


im pretty sure that guy in LA would kill to have shaq back on his team (not a knock on number 8)


----------



## HallOfFamer

I thought this was the best All Star Weekend since the 2000 one. I give this one a 7.8/10

I was entertained by the Rookie game, 3 point contest, dunk contest, and I thought the actual All star game was pretty good. A couple highlights, but still not bad. The lighting was actually good this year.

What do you guys think?


----------



## HKF

Nique21 said:


> Oh yeah, have fun watching a Tape Delayed OSCARS
> 
> ZAZAZING!
> 
> I'll make sure to SPOIL it for you Westerners :yes:
> 
> :biggrin:


Who watches the Oscars?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Nique21 said:


> Oh yeah, have fun watching a Tape Delayed OSCARS
> 
> ZAZAZING!
> 
> I'll make sure to SPOIL it for you Westerners :yes:
> 
> :biggrin:


Thats why I love DirecTV. WOOWOO!


----------



## JNice

HallOfFamer said:


> I thought this was the best All Star Weekend since the 2000 one. I give this one a 7.8/10
> 
> I was entertained by the Rookie game, 3 point contest, dunk contest, and I thought the actual All star game was pretty good. A couple highlights, but still not bad. The lighting was actually good this year.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It give it a 7. Decent, but somewhat anti-climactic. Josh Smith was the best part of the weekend.


----------



## Yao Mania

HallOfFamer said:


> I thought this was the best All Star Weekend since the 2000 one. I give this one a 7.8/10
> 
> I was entertained by the Rookie game, 3 point contest, dunk contest, and I thought the actual All star game was pretty good. A couple highlights, but still not bad. The lighting was actually good this year.
> 
> What do you guys think?


You forgot to mention the halftime show :laugh:


----------



## JNice

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Who watches the Oscars?


According to Chris Rock, only homosexuals.


----------



## Nique21

HallOfFamer said:


> I thought this was the best All Star Weekend since the 2000 one. I give this one a 7.8/10
> 
> I was entertained by the Rookie game, 3 point contest, dunk contest, and I thought the actual All star game was pretty good. A couple highlights, but still not bad. The lighting was actually good this year.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Not too sure I enjoyed the 3-point contest very much

But I did get a kick out of the Dunk Contest


----------



## HallOfFamer

Yao Mania said:


> You forgot to mention the halftime show :laugh:


LOL, your post made me chuckle right now.

In that case..9.8/10 including the halftime show.

I still cant get over the dancing midget and the black spanish speaking cowboy. :laugh: :laugh: 

If theres anything Ill take away from this All Star Weekend, its

"Country boys dont rock n roll" :laugh:


----------



## Nique21

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Who watches the Oscars?


Wow, I was just messing around but it seems like you are taking it a little serious...

.............

.......................

...............................

..


----------



## Nique21

HallOfFamer said:


> LOL, your post made me chuckle right now.
> 
> In that case..9.8/10 including the halftime show.
> 
> I still cant get over the dancing midget and the black spanish speaking cowboy. :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> If theres anything Ill take away from this All Star Weekend, its
> 
> "Country boys dont rock n roll" :laugh:


I didnt think any group was as bizzare as Outkast, but we have a new candidate! :laugh:

Not to mention that country group is pretty cocky...I mean "Big and Rich"? Well thanks alot for making me feel like crap :no:


----------



## HKF

Nique21 said:


> Wow, I was just messing around but it seems like you are taking it a little serious...
> 
> .............
> 
> .......................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> ..


Not at all Jewelz, not at all.


----------



## JT

kobe was the best player out there, wish cwebb could've played too.


----------



## VTRapsfan

Well, I guess the halftime show was as good as a country halftime show could possibly be. Big & Rich, a dancing midget with a funny hat, and "Troy the Rapping Cowboy". :laugh: 
As for the game, it was pretty good - VC had that awesome play, AI deserved the MVP, and the minutes were balnced.


----------



## The_Franchise




----------



## JNice

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


>



Damn she is gorgeous.


----------



## HKF

JNice said:


> Damn she is gorgeous.


I didn't want to be the first to say it but Amen. :groucho: How did gremlin Jay-Z bag that?


----------



## JNice

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I didn't want to be the first to say it but Amen. :groucho: How did gremlin Jay-Z bag that?


I'm sure being one of the biggest names in the history of Hip Hop doesn't hurt.


----------



## HKF

JNice said:


> I'm sure being one of the biggest names in the history of Hip Hop doesn't hurt.


Although I'm sure mysognystic rap lyrics do... :laugh: Gotta love a girl who doesn't mind being called a ho. :laugh:


----------



## Andrejos

This was one of the worst all star games. For MVP was named a guy who scored 17 points from 4-14 shooting, I rest my case... Rookies-Sophomores game and JR's first dunk were 2 good things, dissapointed with the rest...


----------



## el_gatoman

Andrejos said:


> This was one of the worst all star games. For MVP was named a guy who scored 17 points from 4-14 shooting, I rest my case... Rookies-Sophomores game and JR's first dunk were 2 good things, dissapointed with the rest...



True, true... :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I love this All-Star game, it was amazing! DWade played pretty good in the last quarter and VC had some spectacular things...AI deserved that title and Shaq proved his entertainer abilities! Can't wait another year to see the next one...


----------



## Baron Davis

HallOfFamer said:


> It was on here too, but but....wait for it
> 
> We got Blue streak Right before it! You East Coasters are done!!!!


We got Blue Streak after Law and Order.


----------



## Sánchez AF

JNice said:


> Vince, no originality. That is Tmac's move.


WTF, your never happy do you ? , Vince Dunk was better one hand Dunk,


----------



## Sánchez AF

A few things


Vince made the best play of the game
What is Manu doing there Jason Richardson must be there
Tim Duncan dont work for this type of games I would prefer see Stromile in this game... Tim is boring
Stan show he's the HEAT coach and give more minutes to Wade than Grant Hill and Vince Both starters
AI is a team player.
Shaq Is great
Antawn Jamison is great is a shame He dont receive minutes
Poor Yao eveybody dunks on him
Z. is Boring too
LeBron dont do anything
Nobody likes KOBE 
Kidd Must be there


----------



## Phenom Z28

Even Rick Kamla thought SVG's decision to leave Carter out of the 4th in favor of Wade was questionable. ...and he can get canned for saying those things on the air


----------



## Kekai

A few thoughts from me...

Shaq is the funniest guy ever
Tim Duncan is boring
Dirk looked lost
I wish my Suns played more...lol
Vince is back
Yao will be an AllStar Starter every year
Grant Hill is a good guy
LeBron needed to do a more flashy dunk on his breakaway


----------



## Nephets

Maybe I'm biased, but Duncan is exciting, the fact he delivers on nearly every play with such ease is amazing to watch.

Then again, I don't get "amazed" by people doing crazy passes and crazy dunks as much as other people. I watch the game and how well the players play the game, not a circus show.

I love a good crazy play and all that, but, I find it refreshing someone can do everything just so well.


----------



## LuckyAC

Duncan actually had some pretty emphatic dunks early in the game. He isn't a flashy player who can show off in an All-Star game, but he was far from boring.


----------



## JNice

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> WTF, your never happy do you ? , Vince Dunk was better one hand Dunk,



Sarcasm my good friend. Sarcasm. Though he did steal it from Tmac.


----------



## c_dog

The dunk contest was good this year. Josh Smith, JR Smith, and Amare really put up a show. Chris Andersen on the other hand, put up a show too, by SUCKING. He only took what, 10 tries per dunk and when he finally finishes it's perhaps the ugliest thing i've ever witnessed.. he just doesn't seem to have the hops, and no, it's not his size.. he just looks clumsy, and unathletic. It was like watching an amateur trying to dunk, what an embarrassment.

The 3 pt shootout left me somewhat disappointed. The scores in the first round were pathetic, and I expected way better from Ray Allen, even if he did have to sit through 4 other contestants. And JJ apparently has never watched the 3pt shootout on tv.. it was like watching slow mo. I like JJ because he's a much more efficient shooter than QRich, but he obviously had no clue what was going on. 2nd round was much better though, as Korver finally regains himself and QRich got the hot streak.

The rookie game was pretty entertaining. I don't get the whole criticism of players putting up a show. The fans love dunks, so they're just trying to give the fans what they want.

The all-star game was surprisingly competitive. Usually all-star games aren't competitive until the last 5 minutes, but AI really took this game seriously. I think it came down to heart. AI wanted to win, badly, but nobody on the west team(save maybe kobe) cared enough to win a supposedly meaningless all-star game. I think the VC dunk that everybody's talking about is nice.. but it's been done by T-Mac, so I wouldn't say it's the best thing i've ever witnessed.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Kekai23 said:


> Shaq is the funniest guy ever


 :yes: he is an entertainer!


Kekai23 said:


> Tim Duncan is boring


 :yes: He takes the whole game too damn serious in the first half, he just wants to score efficient instead of trying other things and maybe risk a turnover...


Kekai23 said:


> Dirk looked lost


I don't think so he hit most of his open jumpers...


Kekai23 said:


> Vince is back


 :yes: Definitely!


Kekai23 said:


> Yao will be an AllStar Starter every year


Unfortunately Yes... :no:


Kekai23 said:


> LeBron needed to do a more flashy dunk on his breakaway


 :yes: He needed to pull of a more spectacular dunk on the 1-0 fastbreak!


----------



## jokeaward

Why can't Redd be in a three-point shootout? He should be.


----------



## Sánchez AF

JNice said:


> Sarcasm my good friend. Sarcasm. Though he did steal it from Tmac.


I was joking


----------



## Sánchez AF

BTW check the NBA.COM poll 

"Which off-the-backboard All-Star Game dunk was better? "
Vince Carter (2005) 62%
Tracy McGrady (2002) 38%


----------

